# Lounge > Forum Games >  >  Ask the person below a question!

## L

I'm sure most of us know how this works.

You post a question - the next person answers while posting a question for the next person.

Enjoy  ::):  

*Question:*  Why are you on Anxiety Space?

----------


## peace

Cause I aint got anything better to do. 

Are you sleeping well ?

----------


## Otherside

Yes, I am.

Can I ask you a question?

----------


## Monotony

Possibly?

Can you ask me a question?

----------


## peace

What time did you last check your watch?

----------


## Otherside

I don't have one. When was the last time I checked the time? Two seconds ago on my computer, it's 12:30 here.

So what else do you have open on a tab right now, other than this forum?

----------


## Monotony

SAS, Outlook, Gmail, some random site, random gifs that must be used latter, youtube and then skyrim nexus

Er... so many mods to update. Should I make a Falmer or Nord?

----------


## peace

Definitely a Nord. 

Why can't I see you ?

----------


## L

Because I am not real

Should you be studying?

----------


## Monotony

Nope

Should you be on the internet?

----------


## Tinkerbell

Right now, no.

Do you have any brothers and/or sisters?

----------


## L

younger brother

Who are you?

----------


## peace

Why I'm your worst nightmare mwah mwah mwah.

Shall we dance ?

----------


## Tinkerbell

Only if you can tango.

Do you know any other language?

----------


## Chantellabella

Yep. French, Spanish, American Sign Language and I can say hello and thank you in Portuguese, Mandarin Chinese, Japanese and Amharic. 

What is your favorite color?

----------


## peace

Blue

How tall are you ?

----------


## Monotony

5'11

How slanted are you?

----------


## peace

I'm straight mate.  :argh: 

Can you play the old Joanna?

----------


## Otherside

What the heck is that? (Question and answer, all in one!)

----------


## Tinkerbell

Had to Google it, no.  

Do you play any instrument?

----------


## Limmy

No

What country are you from?

----------


## Tinkerbell

Born and raised in the United States.

My heritage is German, Norwegian, and Bohemian.

What is your favorite food?

----------


## L

Chicken 

Are you wearing a dress?

----------


## Limmy

Yes, all day everyday

If you could go anywhere in the world right now, where would it be

----------


## L

Right now....bed, it's only 7pm but iv done about 7 hours study today 

Do you have a lucky charm?

----------


## Chantellabella

Yes, but if I tell you what it is, it will lose it's power.

What nickname would you love to be called?

----------


## L

I have a few nicknames but I wish people would shorten my mane to something like jane

Where are you?

----------


## peace

I'm over here.

How many fish are there in the seas ?

----------


## Chantellabella

More than one.

If you had limitless money, what country would you visit first?

----------


## Koalafan

Amsterdam...for the..erm...scenery, yes the scenery! And the art museums!  :: 

How do you feel about koalas?  :Tongue:

----------


## Tinkerbell

I think they are made to be hugged. And I will love him, and hold him, and play with him, and he will be my friend.

Who is your alter ego?

----------


## L

Afraid - http://www.quotev.com/quiz/610210/Wh...our-alter-ego/

What colour are your eyes?

----------


## peace

Blue it matches my moods.

What city is your home ?

----------


## Tinkerbell

Seattle   Although don't live there right now.

What color is your hair?

----------


## peace

blonde

what size shoes do you wear ?

----------


## L

European 8

What time have you?

----------


## peace

All the time in the world my dear. 

Where are your manners ?

----------


## L

I lost them in a game of poker?

What is wrong with your left hand?

----------


## Tinkerbell

It's not my right.

What do you do for fun?

----------


## peace

I watch the weeds grow.

Can you see beyond your nose ?

----------


## Tinkerbell

Um, can't answer that right now, a little self-absorbed.

What kind of music do you listen to?

----------


## peace

relaxing and easy listening music.

What foods do you like ?

----------


## L

Chicken

What do you keep forgetting to do?

----------


## peace

Die

How long can you keep a grudge for ?

----------


## Tinkerbell

Forever, like an elephant I never forget.

What is your favorite animal?

----------


## Otherside

Fox.

What colour t-shirt are you wearing today?

----------


## Monotony

Black.

What colour are your blankets?

----------


## Otherside

Blue

What colour is the walls of the room you are sitting in?

----------


## peace

a very pale lavender.

Do you like easy listening music ?

----------


## L

Sometimes like when I'm studying or reading

What colour underwear are you wearing?

----------


## Tinkerbell

ubiquitous flesh tone -> none

What do you wear to sleep?

----------


## Otherside

Currently a green t-shirt with the word "Ireland" on it and a pair of purple cotton pajama trousers. Basically, the first things I grabbed last night. I don't wear socks because I never do, really, unless I have to. I just don't like them for some reason.

What time do you usually get up in the morning?

----------


## L

Depends on what is happening that day but usually awake around 9 or earlier 

Name five objects that don't belong in the troop you are currently in

----------


## Sagan

Do you like Mashed Potatoes?

----------


## L

Very much so

Is there something you want but dont need at the moment?

----------


## Sagan

Yes. a new PC.

DO you use a space heater in your room ?

----------


## L

no - I use lots of blankets

Who are you?

----------


## Kirsebaer

Not sure how to answer that question but hi! I'm Danielle  :Tongue: 

Have you ever dreamed in a foreign language?

----------


## Otherside

Yes. German.

What's the weather like?

----------


## L

Dark and cold....didn't go out today or look out the window

Are you hungry?

----------


## Rawr

Nope. 

Do you have a Christmas Tree up in your home?

----------


## Kirsebaer

Not yet  :Tongue: 

Have you ever lived abroad?

----------


## L

Not yet

Do you have a dog?

----------


## Chantellabella

Nope, just lots of cats.

Do you have piercings other than in your ears?

----------


## L

Yeah - my nose

Do you eat chilli?

----------


## Chantellabella

> Yeah - my nose
> 
> Do you eat chilli?



Yep. All the time.

Do you use an umbrella or walk in the rain?

----------


## GunnyHighway

Without the luxury of a chasm sized purse to store things in, I usually just walk (quickly) in the rain.

How much wood could a woodchuck chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood?

----------


## Chantellabella

One plank

What words do you use to express the term "love?"

----------


## Sagan

Do you sat Y'all when referring to a group of people  :Tongue:

----------


## Sagan

No I don't since I'm a California transplant to Oregon. 

Do you like Blu Cheese?

----------


## GunnyHighway

> Not really, but haven't tasted it in a long time.
> 
> Can you touch your toes with straight legs?



Drunk attempt 1 = Faceplant.
Drunk attempt 2 = wow...I did it!? Didn't even know I could.


Speaking of drunk, have you had any drinks tonight?

----------


## Sagan

Drinking right now.

Can you lick your elbow?

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Well, that's definitely that strangest thing I've done today. Erm, no, I can't.  :Tongue: 

Do you have any allergies?

----------


## Keddy

Yes. Pollen, dust, mold, casein (it's in most unprocessed cheeses), anything with fragrance, freshly cut grass, and strawberries (weird).
Oh yeah, and sunlight  :: 
---
Do you have a pet? If so, what kind and what breed, and what is their name?  ::):

----------


## Kirsebaer

I have two pets  ::):  a male miniature Schnauzer and a female cat of no particular breed. Their names are Niko and Nina.

If you could go anywhere you want right now , where would you go?

----------


## L

I would go to see my best friend. 

Who is your person that makes you feel wonderful?

----------


## Hexagon

I don't know. There's nobody who makes me feel wonderful, really.

Have you ever traveled outside of your home country?

----------


## Chloe

Haha my whole life was traveling. I was born in Scotland, moved to England when I was weeks old, Ireland, England, Germany, Canada, England. I've lived in all of those places for two or three years and that's not including holidays  ::):  

If you could be reincarnated into any animal what would it be ??

----------


## Chantellabella

A kangaroo. They're cute, hop around a lot, and can kick the [BEEP] outta people when they want to.

Do you like watching old movies and if so, which ones?

----------


## Chloe

I like some I absolutely adore the movie seven brides for seven brothers (may not be the exact name I always say it in the wrong order) discovered it while in placement in a care home (just to show how old it is xD) 

What was the last movie you watched in a cinema ??

----------


## L

Return of the Plant of the Apes - love it  ::): 

What you doing?

----------


## Skippy

Eh, nothin' too much today, doin' a little practice on the guitar n' takin' it easy. There's yet another kinda strings I wanna try....maybe I'll get out sometime later today for that if I can.

Maybe that'll be the theme of my question cuz I'm a lil hard pressed to think of anythin' this mornin': Do any of ya play an instrument Or if not, what would you wanna learn if ya could?

----------


## L

I tried guitar a few years back - I would love to get back into it and now that I am finished college I really could. 

What was the last thing you completed?

----------


## 1

你明白吗?

----------


## Sagan

不，我不。

Do you like Praying Mantises?

----------


## Brandihere

I've only seen one in person but I thought they looked pretty cool.


When was the last time you finished reading a book?

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

Three months ago or so.

What's your favorite dog breed?

----------


## Member11

Border Collie, they are so cute.

What is your favourite colour?

----------


## L

purple

Do you have anything out of season in the room you are in now?

----------


## Member11

Everything  ::D: 

Do you have a pet?

----------


## Kirsebaer

Yep, I have a few petS!  ::): 
Niko (dog) and Nina (cat), both live with my parents in Brazil;
Nala (dog), lives with me and my wife;
Bianca (dog), my wife's family dog who lives half of the time with us and the other half with her parents.

------

What websites do you visit daily?

----------


## Member11

Anxiety Space!  ::D:  Plus news sites, web tools, and of course... Netflix!

What is your favourite food?

----------


## L

That is the most difficult question in the world....I love food....all of the food

Are you a motivated person?

----------


## L

Yes - I had a friend who lived on a chicken farm  ::D: 

Where are you today?

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Where I usually am, in my bedroom. My fortress of solitude.  :Tongue: 

Who is your favourite stand-up comedian?

----------


## Koalafan

Louis CK never fails at making me laugh  ::): 

What was the last movie you watched?

----------


## L

"Cloudy with a chance of Meatballs" I am a big child  ::D: 

Are you reading anything interesting?

----------


## huppypuppy

Not really - just procrastinating when it comes to reading

How is the weather in your world???

----------


## Hexagon

Sunny. Hot. Miserable.

What is your favorite subject in the sciences (e.g. biology, chemistry, physics)?

----------


## L

Biology (I a nurse  :Razz: )

Any Summer plans?

----------


## L

> Yes, buying rollerblades and feel 15 again.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you own a tennis ball?




I want to do that....if I get my job interview and move back home I can too....thank you for reminding me of this....

No tennis ball....

What is something you own but ready shouldn't?

----------


## fall_out_sarah

I still have posters haha I'm only 15  ::):  I have posters of my favourite bands like Fall Out Boy, Twenty One Pilots and A Day To Remember  ::): 

What do you like to do if you are having a really bad day?

----------


## L

Stay in bed and hide away from the world

Are you avoiding anything at the moment?

----------


## Member11

I'm avoiding going to the shops to get food, I ran out, but in too much pain to move  ::(: 

Who is the last person you talked to in person?

----------


## Kirsebaer

Random woman at the park earlier. Went for a walk with my dogs and they started playing with her dogs.

What do you usually eat for breakfast?

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Omelet, oatmeal, or fruit.

What's your favourite song at the moment?

----------


## Koalafan

Gosh by Jamie xx. Freaking delicious ear candy  ::D: 





How are you feeling today?

----------


## L

Tired and don't want to go back to work....oh and fat because i cannot find a nice swimsuit

Do you like summer

----------


## Rawr

*HECK NO.

*Do you like Winter? :3

----------


## Chantellabella

Nope. Hate it.

What is the air speed velocity of an unladen swallow?

----------


## Kirsebaer

I'm not even going to pretend that I know what you're talking about  :: 

What are you wearing right now?

----------


## L

Denim shorts and a pink pocadot string top....I would never wear this at home 

What do you need to do?

----------


## Kirsebaer

Right now? Nothing really.

How often do you drink alcoholic beverages?

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

Being underage, whenever an opportunity presents itself. So about 1-2 a year. 

Ignoring all the negative things about it, do you think people smoking (cigarettes) look cool?

----------


## L

Nope, not in any what so ever!!

Have you any exciting plans??

----------


## Kirsebaer

Going to Brazil to visit my parents in November  ::): 

When was the last time you had a haircut?

----------


## L

It has been a few months now, I'm thinking of letting it grow. 

What's your favourite thing to do?

----------


## Kirsebaer

Travelling, definitely

What did you do last weekend?

----------


## L

I worked 2 rather difficult 12hour night shifts

What's your plan for the coming weekend?

----------


## Member11

Only shopping for food, nothing else really.

What is your favourite food?

----------


## Chantellabella

Almonds

Have you ever gone camping?

----------


## Chloe

Twice hated it both times I couldn't sleep and got cold. I'm due to go again in September with the boyfriend and his family so I may be better may be worse we shall see ... What helps you sleep ?? (For me it's got to having my back, neck or face stroked)

----------


## Kirsebaer

Spooning/cuddling

How often do you go grocery shopping?

----------


## L

As needed I guess

What are you good at?

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

Drawing.


Which animated sitcom do you prefer?: Simpsons, Family Guy, Bobs Burgers, American Dad, King of the Hill, South Park, Futurama or if you don't like any, "I'm a heathen" is an acceptable answer.

----------


## Member11

The Simpsons, hands down.

Did you sleep well last night?

----------


## 1

Correct..Will you answer this question?

----------


## Member11

Yes

When did you last go shopping?

----------


## mp

yesterday .. r u in a reĺationship??

----------


## Member11

Nope

PC, Mac or Linux?

----------


## Otherside

> Nope
> 
> PC, Mac or Linux?



PC at the moment. Debating moving over to Linux (Mint to be precise) though due to the dick move that windows played with the whole forced upgrade to 10 thing and the "collect as much data as we want" thing. Still waiting for them to announce this year was a free trial and we need to pay a sub fee or  something to be honest. 

Apple, Android or other?

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## Member11

Apple, I brought my iPhone in 2011 and it is still going strong.

What are you doing?

----------


## L

Just woke, planning my day 

What colour looks best on you?

----------


## fetisha

purple and black

would you ever dye your hair blood red?

----------


## L

I would love to - and have it really curly like Rihanna did it once 

What are you working towards?

----------


## Member11

Losing weight.

What are you doing tomorrow?

----------


## L

The same thing I do every day....try and take over the world

You annoyed at anyone,?

----------


## Member11

Yes, a few.

What did you last eat?

----------


## Rawr

Sweet Potatoes. 

When was the last time you ate Pizza?

----------


## L

This morning for breakfast...it was left over from last night....

Do you work out?

----------


## Member11

Nope

What is on your mind?

----------


## L

Just reminding myself that I can only do my best one day at a time

What are you going to do tomorrow?

----------


## Member11

Nothing, having a quiet day in.

What are you going to do next week?

----------


## Rawr

The same that I always do I suppose. Be a house hermit.  :Ninja: 

When was the last time you set an Alarm?

----------


## L

Last night but I ignored it this morning as I didnt have to get up....slept for 3 more hours...wops

Where is your happy place?

----------


## Member11

Here!  ::): 

What's your favourite food?

----------


## L

Chicken

You reading anything?

----------


## Member11

Yes, an API Reference Guide.

Are you human?

----------


## L

Only sometimes....

Name something you've made

----------


## Member11

Remote holder

How are you feeling?

----------


## L

Happy out....I just seen Busted in concert

What you eat last?

----------


## Member11

KFC, yummmmmmy  ::): 

What did you last watch?

----------


## L

Fringe....bit late to jump on the wagon

Where are you?

----------


## Member11

In my bed, comfy.

What did you last buy?

----------


## L

Diesel for my car

What is your favorite type of music?

----------


## Member11

Rock, I'd say.

Do you have a pet?

----------


## L

I have a boyfriend who I feed and clean up after

How many eyes do you have?

----------


## Member11

I got 3, but I lost one, not sure where it is  :shrugs: 

Do you vote?

----------


## L

Yes, and it seems to be an easier thing to do here in ireland than with you guys. The only reason I would miss being able to would be work and living 2.5h from home. 

What is the most expensive thing you own?

----------


## Member11

My MacBook Pro... I don't usually buy expensive things.

Do you watch the news?





> Yes, and it seems to be an easier thing to do here in ireland than with you guys.



I don't live in the USA, I'm in Australia and it is illegal here not to vote  :Tongue:

----------


## L

> My MacBook Pro... I don't usually buy expensive things.
> 
> Do you watch the news?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't live in the USA, I'm in Australia and it is illegal here not to vote



Wops, I forgot that every other person on here doesn't live in america. How do they get everyone to vote?

I don't watch the news, I don't have tv, I listen to it on the way to and from work. 

Do you drink enough water daily?

----------


## Member11

I do, I always carry my water bottle with me everywhere.

If you could change one thing in your life, what would it be?





> Wops, I forgot that every other person on here doesn't live in america. How do they get everyone to vote?



Don't worry, I do the same all the time. Compulsory voting has been around since 1924 in Australia, so everyone here has grown up with this idea that you must vote and that it is important, as such voting is taken more seriously here. In fact, the turnout rates are always over 90%, and the election next month is set to break the record of the highest turnout.

----------


## L

If it's compulsory, is there an outcome if you don't vote. Can you vote over a number of days and how do you vote. Like,here I could be working from 0800 to 2100 and voting stations close at 2200, that's not working in my favour. 

I would change my inability to hold a conversation with someone new. 

How many times a day do you pee?

----------


## Member11

About 6-7 times, sounds about right.

How many times do you poo?





> If it's compulsory, is there an outcome if you don't vote. Can you vote over a number of days and how do you vote. Like,here I could be working from 0800 to 2100 and voting stations close at 2200, that's not working in my favour.



There is a fine if you don't vote. Voting day is just one day, but it is always on a saturday and you can early vote via the post if you can't make it or if you are too ill to go out. I use the latter to avoid going out  :Tongue:

----------


## Sagan

Once every 3 days. (stupid meds)

Have you ever been Kissed someone?

----------


## Member11

I've been kissed, but I haven't kissed anyone.

Do you eat fast food?

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

Occasionally.

What's a hypotenuse?

----------


## Member11

The long side of a right-angled triangle.

Do you like maths?

----------


## L

I did in school, wasn't too great at it though.

Do you eat cake?

----------


## Member11

Rarely, I can't eat too much chocolate, makes me sick.

What was your first pet?

----------


## L

Never had my own pet....mum has a dog

Do you prefer warm or cold weather?

----------


## 1

Cold weather..Rather go to a beach or lake?

----------


## Member11

Why can't I stay home in my warm bed instead?  :Tongue: 

Have you ever had to talk to the police?

----------


## L

Only for getting forms signed

What is your favourite day of the year?

----------


## Member11

Halloween  :Pot: 

What is your favourite day of the week?

----------


## L

The one where I'm not working

Do you ever sit around naked?

----------


## Member11

Yes, why not  ::$: 

What do you wear to bed?

----------


## L

Usuallt tshirt and shorts or nothing

What is the last thing you learnt?

----------


## 1

How to be lazier! What's 12-4?

----------


## Member11

8...

Who did you last vote for?

----------


## L

Ah....I voted yes to same sex marrage

Are you obsessed with politics??

----------


## Member11

Yes, I follow politics way, way, way too closely.

What do you mostly drink each day?

----------


## L

Water, lots of water

Who are you?

----------


## Member11

A teddy bear.

What is your dream?

----------


## L

My dream is to be true to myself and be happy with who I am

What colour socks have you on?

----------


## 1

White...You're currently bored?

----------


## Member11

A bit, but too tired to do such of anything anyway.

What's your favourite food?

----------


## Kirsebaer

hm that's a hard one!! Currently, my favorite dish is Chicken tikka masala with basmati rice! I loooove indian food <3

Who's your current celebrity crush?

----------


## Member11

Emma Stone

Who was your first crush?

----------


## L

This guy in school, I was so young....and possibly one of the westlife singers

Do you glitter?

----------


## Kirsebaer

> Emma Stone



I have a crush on her too!  





> Do you glitter?



No, it's messy and it's painful and possibly dangerous it if gets in your eye  :Tongue:

----------


## Kirsebaer

Do you pick up your phone when a number you don't know calls?

----------


## L

> Do you pick up your phone when a number you don't know calls?



No no no, never and I never will. Voice mail and text if it id important enough. 

Do you dance?

----------


## Member11

Not really, maybe once in awhile when I'm by myself.





> I have a crush on her too!



It's hard not to hey?  ::$: 

What was the last thing you did?

----------


## Kirsebaer

Talked to 
@Koalafan
 on whatsapp  ::): 

What did you have for breakfast today?

----------


## L

Beans and toast, my unhealthy brealfast

Do you have allergies?

----------


## Member11

Not really

What did you last eat?

----------


## Koalafan

> Talked to 
> @Koalafan
>  on whatsapp 
> What did you have for breakfast today?



That's me!!  ::D: 




> Not really
> 
> What did you last eat?



Cheerios!!

What was the last movie you watched?

----------


## Member11

Bruce Almighty

 What was the last tv show you watched?

----------


## Zuri

criminal minds
are you bored right now?

----------


## 1

Correct..Are you taking classes this upcoming Fall?

----------


## L

I'm starting a diploma in aromatherapy

How tired are you right now?

----------


## Otherside

Very. Then again it's 20 to one in the morning so I guess it's reasonable to be tired heh. 

Do you work?

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## Member11

Not any more, pain and fatigue is too bad.

What kind of work have you done?

----------


## fetisha

> Not any more, pain and fatigue is too bad.
> 
> What kind of work have you done?



retail and acting work

what month were you born?

----------


## Member11

November

At what age did you start working?

----------


## L

Worked for my gran from about 13, first job in a shop at 15

What was your first job?

----------


## 1

Haven't had a 1st job yet
Are you an early bird or a night owl?

----------


## Member11

Night owl

Do you love or hate mornings?

----------


## fetisha

> Night owl
> 
> Do you love or hate mornings?



I hate mornings and I used to have severe morning depression

whats your favorite food?

----------


## Member11

Bacon!  :: 

What is your least favorite food?

----------


## L

Cheese

Chips?

----------


## Member11

Yesssss

What are you doing later?

----------


## 1

Do some cleaning
Do you wake up the same time everyday?

----------


## fetisha

> Do some cleaning
> Do you wake up the same time everyday?



yes

favorite season?

----------


## Otherside

Winter 

Would you rather be too hot ot too cold?

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## L

Too cold by far, I hate the heat

Are you stubborn??

----------


## Otherside

Very lol

What are you doing right now? 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## L

Lying in bed planning a trip for the next few days

What's you'r favourite film?

----------


## Otherside

Skyfall 

How many tabs/webpages do you have open right now?

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## 1

4 Tabs at the moment
Are you going anywhere this weekend?

----------


## Otherside

Going to see some friends. Not sure what we're doing. 

What is the last thing you downloaded from the net?

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## Member11

The Young Turks

What website do you visit the most?

----------


## UndercoverAngel

YouTube.

Do you think the glass is half full or half empty?

----------


## L

Full 

Are you currently learning something?

----------


## Member11

Not really.

What did you last learn?

----------


## Otherside

How to remove a specific type of trojan named Siredef.C.  And it turns out it's about the same as removing any other trojan. But if anyone on here is ever infected...

What time is is where you are?

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## 1

Currently 19:09

Ever disliked somebody so much that just their presence annoyed you?

----------


## fetisha

yep

What is your dream vacation?

----------


## L

At the moment to visit Iceland, going to hopefully do it next year.

Where is the most exciting place you have visited?

----------


## Member11

New York City, a lot of people there.

Where do you see yourself living 10 years from now?

----------


## L

No idea....

Are you where you should be??

----------


## Member11

Nope, but I give myself a free pass because of my pain  :Ninja: 

Do you want a ham and cheese sandwich?

----------


## fetisha

Nope not now , I just had a big breakfast

what made you join this website?

----------


## Otherside

I came from SAS. 

What do you want for lunch?

----------


## Member11

My cooked pasta that is in the fridge.

What do you want for dinner?

----------


## L

Fish ans chips but it wasn't nice

What's your current goal?

----------


## Member11

Finish off Anxiety Space 2  ::): 

Who did you last talk to?

----------


## L

A lady on the phone. Booked in for a massage for tomorrow. 

What was the last nice thing you did for yourself?

----------


## Member11

I don't remember...

What did you do yesterday?

----------


## L

Built a bookshelf and fixed it to the wall.

Who do you look up to?

----------


## Member11

No-one at the moment, last person I looked up to turned out to be a jerk.

Do you have a crush?

----------


## L

No, no crush.

Are you happy?

----------


## Member11

Sometimes, it depends.

Are you happy right now?

----------


## UndercoverAngel

No.

Does it take a little or a lot to make you happy?

----------


## Member11

A little, just a cuddle will do it

What was you just thinking about?






> No.



 :Hug:

----------


## L

Just about to pop into a shop, I hope it's not to small and intimate because I hate that.

What kind of shoes are you wearing?

----------


## Member11

None atm, but I usually just wear casual shoes.

What are you wearing?

----------


## L

Red jeans with a blue and white sleeveless top

Is it warm?

----------


## Member11

It's cold and I'm under a Simpsons-themed doona. I love it  ::D: 

What did you last watch?

----------


## L

Currently watching catchphrase. Going to see Suicide Squad later

Stretch your left hand as far left, what are you touching?

----------


## Member11

My bedhead

Stretch your right hand as far right, what are you touching?

----------


## L

Bottle of rosewater 

Do you like going to concerts?

----------


## Member11

Not really, I don't enjoy going out, I'm a homebody.

Do you like to go out and party?

----------


## L

Depends on what you call party. Overal no, but I do like a nice dinner party.

Are you interested in the Olympics?

----------


## Otherside

Yes. Go Team GB or whatever. 

What was the last thing you read?

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## Member11

A news article

What are you going to do later?

----------


## UndercoverAngel

Housework and yard work, yay  :O_O: 

Do you have a telescope?

----------


## Member11

Nope

What did you last buy?

----------


## L

Mmmm...an iced mocha

Whats the weather like?

----------


## Member11

14.2Â°C and calm

What is the most expensive thing you have ever brought?

----------


## L

my car....yeah that was expense

How are you feeling?

----------


## fetisha

Tired

Whats your favorite animal?

----------


## L

Penguin

Worried about anything?

----------


## 1

School and a certain situation

Do you hate it when people come over to your home unannounced?

----------


## Member11

Yep, at least call first  :doh: 

What do you enjoy buying?

----------


## L

Craft stuff. I love making things.

What do you hate buying?

----------


## fetisha

personal products for females and worrying about nosey cashiers or nosey people behind me in line

Are you where you want to be in life now?

----------


## L

Loaded question, I am were I can be in certain areas of my life and each day I work towards my goals. 

What kind of films do you like best?

----------


## fetisha

> Loaded question, I am were I can be in certain areas of my life and each day I work towards my goals. 
> 
> What kind of films do you like best?



(ok my bad about that loaded question)

I like comedy movies/films

what kind of music do you like?

----------


## L

> (ok my bad about that loaded question)
> 
> I like comedy movies/films
> 
> what kind of music do you like?



It wasn't mean in a bad way just difficult to answer as are we ever going to be where we want to be in our lives. Well for me I guess there will always be something else...

I like indie music, clasic rock and coldplay  :Razz:  

Hpw do you like your tea?

----------


## fetisha

I'm not much of a tea drinker I like it better with extra lemon in it

Can you handle scary movies?

----------


## Member11

Yes, but not at night

Do you drink coffee?

----------


## L

Only when I'm working night shift...I do like a mochs the odd time

How long have you been awake?

----------


## fetisha

Since 7:21 am today

Do you like the beach?

----------


## UndercoverAngel

Love the beach. Just don't get to go to it much. Closest 1 is over 2 hours away. 

What is your favorite smell?

----------


## Member11

Cooked mushrooms, smells so good  ::): 

What is your favorite taste?

----------


## UndercoverAngel

Tough ?  Hmm, there are so many. I will have to go with the taste of victory :boogie:

----------


## Member11

> Tough ?  Hmm, there are so many. I will have to go with the taste of victory



You forgot to ask a question  :Tongue: 

What do you like to touch?

----------


## L

Aa a nurse I like to touch the hearts of my patients.....lol I couldn't resist 

IS there something you should be doing that you are not doing?

----------


## Member11

Not really

Is there something you are doing that you should not be doing?

----------


## L

eating crisps 

Will come and clean my apartment?

----------


## fetisha

> eating crisps 
> 
> Will come and clean my apartment?



only if you pay me but you live in another country

what are you doing right now?

----------


## Member11

Watching a political Q&A show

Are you a saver or a spender?

----------


## L

> only if you pay me but you live in another country



I could fly you out  :Razz:

----------


## L

> Are you a saver or a spender?



Total spender 

Do you keep on top of chores easily?

----------


## Member11

Yes, because it bugs me when I haven't done them

What do you spend the most on?

----------


## 1

Browsing the internet..

Did you sleep a full 8+ hours?

----------


## Member11

More like 14 hours, but yes  :Ninja: 

Are you a nightowl?

----------


## 1

Yup but I need to switch it around to early bird before school starts
Gonna go eat out somewhere today?

----------


## UndercoverAngel

> You forgot to ask a question



I'm sorry ::$:  Next time I will ask 2 ::D:

----------


## UndercoverAngel

No, I make supper every night except the weekend. That is when I go on strike ::): 

What was the last car you saw, and what color was it?

----------


## 1

Celery sticks with a bit of ranch dressing

Have you ever been a moderator for a forum?

----------


## L

Yes, for a short period but I didn't like how it was so I stopped 

Are you currently comfortable?

----------


## Member11

Yes, very

What did you do today?

----------


## L

Just home from 12h night duty

Do you drive?

----------


## Member11

Nope

When did you start driving?

----------


## UndercoverAngel

I started driving when I was about 14. 

Do you have a favorite fast food?

----------


## fetisha

yes, diary queen

Will today be a busy day for you?

----------


## Member11

Not really

What was your first job?

----------


## L

Babysitter

Do you sleep well?

----------


## 1

Not really,keep waking up in the middle of the night
Ever camped out on a beach?

----------


## L

nope

What sounds do you hear?

----------


## 1

Construction & the train passing by

Have you ever fainted?

----------


## L

No

Have you ever been in hospital?

----------


## 1

Twice in the past.

Is there a food that you cannot stand?

----------


## Member11

Spicy foods

Where are you now?

----------


## L

Ireland

Where would you like to be from?

----------


## Member11

Even with all its faults, I wouldn't change from Australia, especially lately with Trump and the Brexit disaster.

What room are you in at the moment?

----------


## L

The nursing station at work

Are you crafty?

----------


## Member11

Yep, I like sewing

What do you most want right now?

----------


## L

Some hot food....like a roast dinner, I forgot my lunch do all ill get is toast or I can make a protein shake

What is the best thing about the room you are in right now?

----------


## Member11

The cooked noodles that is sitting next to me

What are you having for breakfast tomorrow?

----------


## L

It's time for breakfast right now...going to get a breakfast roll, bad but good

Whay colour are you most drawn to?

----------


## Member11

Blue or green

What website you use the most?

----------


## L

I don't use the internet as much as I used to....Netflix, here and a nursing forum

Where you happy to wake up today?

----------


## Member11

I loved to have woke up next to a beautiful girl who claims my cuddly arms as her own

Are you having a happy day?

----------


## L

> I loved to have woke up next to a beautiful girl who claims my cuddly arms as her own



 :Hug:

----------


## L

Well I'm not unhappy - it is almost 5pm, I am not long up (got great sleep after work) I have a pizza in the oven, the apartment is kinda of tidy

What was/will be your main meal of the day?

----------


## Member11

My main meal today was my bolognese pasta creation with beef, bacon, mushroom, peas, corn and cheese, I cook a lot and put it in a big pot in the fridge and eat it through out the week, it's yummy  ::D: 

What is your snack for the day?





> 



 :Hug:

----------


## L

It will probably be a hot chocolate with coffee and cinnamon to keep me awake and what ever I can find on the patient tea trolly  ::D: 

Do you eat in your bed?

----------


## Member11

I eat lollies sometimes

Do you eat lollies?





> It will probably be a hot chocolate with coffee and cinnamon to keep me awake and *what ever I can find on the patient tea trolly*



I knew it! I knew you guys do that!  ::D:

----------


## L

> I knew it! I knew you guys do that!



Ssssshhhhh....I'm only human, plus the sandwiches get thtown out in the morning and the cake wouldn't be all the fresh to start with.

----------


## L

Not had a lolly in a long time....I want one now though

Hoe much water do you drink a day?

----------


## Member11

A lot, I take a water bottle with me every where I go

Do you drink anything other than water?

----------


## L

> A lot, I take a water bottle with me every where I go
> 
> Do you drink anything other than water?



tea in the evening after work and coffee mostly only on night shift
Daily I drink a lot of water though

Name something you really enjoy doing that not a lot of others around you do?

----------


## Member11

I'm obsess with taking things apart to learn how things work, and it annoys the people around me, especially when I took apart pens when I was younger  ::D: 

What do you obsess about?

----------


## L

MMMmmm....I don't know - I think I would have to ask my boyfriend as I don't see anything

What is your favourite smell?

----------


## Member11

Most of the time my sense of smell doesn't work and when it does everything smells bad, except for cooked mushrooms, I have no idea why  :shrugs: 

What is your favourite taste?

----------


## L

I don't know. Pineapple maybe

What is a food you dislike?

----------


## fetisha

chicken gizzards 

How was your day today?

----------


## UndercoverAngel

Very hot and humid day today, but went okay.

Have you gone swimming this year yet?

----------


## 1

Nope..not with this cold weather we're having

Have you ever skateboarded down a steep hill?

----------


## L

Nope

Have you ever been on an international flight

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

I've never even been on a regular flight.


What's your favorite ice-cream flavor?

----------


## L

Vanilla yummy want some now

Are you studying at the moment?

----------


## Member11

Nope, not at the moment

What have studied?

----------


## L

mental health nursing and currently working on my training in complementary therapies

Is there some thing exciting that you are waiting to happen?

----------


## Member11

Anxiety Space 2  ::D: 

What are you doing now?

----------


## L

Cursing my lack of sleep...going to be a long night 

Are you feeling well today?

----------


## Member11

Very sleepy, these new meds sucks  :Coffee: 

How are you feeling right now?

----------


## L

Headachey from lack of sleep, ugh long night ahead  ::(: 

Do you sleep with light in your room?

----------


## 1

No

Do you prefer to have a basement or an attic?

----------


## Member11

> Headachey from lack of sleep, ugh long night ahead



 :Hug:

----------


## Member11

Basement

Do you prefer to have a house or apartment?

----------


## UndercoverAngel

I prefer my house ::): 

If you could go anywhere in the world tomorrow, where would it be?

----------


## Member11

My own apartment

Where do you want to visit?

----------


## 1

Japan

Have you ever gone fishing?

----------


## UndercoverAngel

Yes, and I will never do it again. Almost didn't get the poor thing back in the water in time. :Fish: 

Have you ever been to an aquarium?

----------


## L

I think I was really young at the time

What is your favorite hot drink?

----------


## 1

Once,during a field trip
Did you have a nice,healthy breakfast?

----------


## Member11

No, its not nice, healthy breakfast. And I like hot chocolate milk.

What is your favorite breakfast?

----------


## fetisha

donuts

How was high school for you?

----------


## Member11

Boring and tiring

Did you go to university?

----------


## L

I went to an institute of technology -  which is a college but not a uni

Are you listening to music at the moment?

----------


## 1

Nope

Ever slept for the entire day?

----------


## Member11

Yep

Are you watching a show at the moment?

----------


## Otherside

Yep



What was the last thing you ate for dinner?

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## Member11

My pasta creation  ::D: 

What was the last thing you ate for lunch?

----------


## L

Chicken burger

Are you hungry?

----------


## Member11

Yep, just woke up

What are you thinking about eating?

----------


## UndercoverAngel

I am thinking about eating bacon, and eggs, and hash browns. ::D: 

Do you like tattoos?

----------


## Member11

They are okay, I thought about getting one but too lazy

Do you like piercings?





> I am thinking about eating bacon, and eggs, and hash browns.



I'm hungry now  ::\:

----------


## UndercoverAngel

Never got into body piercings. But I do have my ears pierced 4 times. 

Do you wear your hair long or short?

----------


## Member11

Short

How often do you cut your hair?

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

Once a month-ish. I got it cut yesterday  ::D: 

If you've had multiple jobs, which one has been your favorite?

----------


## Member11

None, I didn't like any of my paid jobs

What was your least favourite job?

----------


## UndercoverAngel

I worked for a mortgage company, and that would be my least favorite.

What do you think would make the world a better place?

----------


## Member11

Pain and fatigue free

What's on your todo list?

----------


## UndercoverAngel

> Pain and fatigue free
> 
> What's on your todo list?



Oh I hear ya :Wave:  Here's hopin!

My to do list is to big. I have to go to the store for what I need for supper.

What is on your to do list?

----------


## Member11

Paperwork

What did you do today?





> Oh I hear ya Here's hopin!



You too!  :Hug:

----------


## UndercoverAngel

So far, ate a banana, and came on anxiety space.

Did you ever see a double rainbow?

----------


## Member11

Yep

What is your favourite show?

----------


## UndercoverAngel

There are a few, but I will say Counting Cars.

Do you like your cookies dry or dipped in milk?

----------


## Member11

I don't like it

How much is in your bank account?

----------


## UndercoverAngel

::o:  No cookies ::o: 

Not enough ::D: 

Do you enjoy bird watching?

----------


## Member11

Some birds are cute, but I wouldn't go out bird watching, too boring for me

What are your hobbies?





> No cookies



I love cookies  :Snack:  it is the milk part I don't like  ::

----------


## L

Gym, crochet, making things, 

Do you have anything hanging on your bedroom wall.

----------


## 1

Just a TV wall mount

Ever stayed awake for 24 hours?

----------


## L

It usually happens when I start a week of night duty

Ever not eat anything for a whole day?

----------


## Member11

Yep, it wasn't good

What is in your left hand?

----------


## L

My mobile phone 

What is your favourite breakfast?

----------


## Member11

Eggs and bacon  ::D: 

What is your favourite snack?

----------


## UndercoverAngel

Something sweet.

Do you have a comfort food?

----------


## Member11

Bacon, makes everything better

What is your least favourite food?

----------


## UndercoverAngel

sauerkraut :: 

do you like breakfast for supper?

----------


## L

If you mean do I like breakfast food at supper time. I guess what I eat for breakfast could be either. I don't eat cereal. 

Do you exercise?

----------


## UndercoverAngel

Yes, I exercise when I am not in to much pain. I used to kickbox and walk four miles a day, then ride my bike another 2 miles. Would of been a fighter if not for my health.

What is your favorite exercise?

----------


## L

I think swimming, I only went back this week. My gym has a 50m pool and that was putting me off, but I'm fitter than I gave myself credit. 

What's your favourite healthy dinner?

----------


## Member11

Don't really have one  :Ninja: 

What did you just eat?

----------


## L

Eat...nah...Lets drink....alcohol

Whete are you??

----------


## Otherside

In bed. In my bedroom. In a small rather middle class town in the South East of England. 

What are your plans for tomorrow?

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## L

Probably sleep off this hangover

Ever do something really stupid??

----------


## Member11

Yep

What is the weirdest thing you have done?

----------


## L

Weirdest....last night I went dancing, it's not the weirdest but I probably looked the weirdest  ::D: 

Are you following a dream?

----------


## Member11

Yep

What is your number one goal?

----------


## UndercoverAngel

Get my health problems under control, and feel like a human being again.

Do you have a favorite commercial?

----------


## Member11

What is your favourite fast food?

----------


## L

Pizza

Do you nap during the day?

----------


## 1

Sometimes..
Ever fainted before?

----------


## Member11

Not fainted, but I have passed out before

How many times have you been in hospital?

----------


## L

As a patient, once 

What colour bed covers to you have?

----------


## Member11

The Simpsons  ::D: 

What is your mattress size?

----------


## L

Queen size I think. 

Are you watching a show at the moment?

----------


## Member11

Yes, The Simpsons  ::D: 

What was the last tv show you watched?

----------


## L

Not in the sea, it's too cold in ireland

How many hours until you can go back to sleep?

----------


## Member11

Probably in a few hours

How long do you normally sleep?

----------


## L

Between 6 and 8 hours

Are you having a good day?

----------


## 1

It's going alright

You just coughed as you read this?

----------


## Otherside

Nope. 

Do you drive?

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## L

Yup

Can you swim?

----------


## Member11

Yep, learnt in school

What is your favourite outfit?

----------


## Chieve

This very dark blue shirt with white shorts.

Although my all time favorite is this dark green shirt i used to have with brown shorts, i imagined i was a tree

What was the weirdest thought you had today?

----------


## Member11

I debated with myself on whether or not the girlfriend in the movie, Cast Away, was actually cheating on Tom Hanks' character all the long, as it is the only way to explain how she could get married and have a kid in such short length of time after he went missing. It would also explain why Tom Hanks' character refused to go to the dentist, he must have realise something was up between them both.

What was your dream job as a kid?

----------


## L

I think hairdresser, which is funny as I can hardly tie up my hair now

When you see something funny, do you laught out loud even if yoy are on your own?

----------


## Member11

Yep, I do, I can't help it  ::D: 

What was the last movie you watched?

----------


## L

A movie about people killing their friends wife....cannot remember the name....

What are you doing today?

----------


## UndercoverAngel

Preparing supper, and housework.

Have you ever dyed your hair?

----------


## L

Many times

Have you any physical pain?

----------


## UndercoverAngel

yes, lots. To much. 

What is your favorite ride at an amusement park?

----------


## L

Rollercoasters

What is the last thing you do before going to bed?

----------


## UndercoverAngel

Pray

what are you having for supper

----------


## L

Don't know yet, I just woke up. Most likely pork chops though

Do you enjoy cooking

----------


## fetisha

sometimes

are you a night owl or a morning person?

----------


## Member11

Night owl  :Ninja: 

What time do you wake up?

----------


## UndercoverAngel

usually around 6:30-7:00am.

Do you like when it rains?

----------


## Member11

Yes, love it!  ::D: 

Do you like when it storms?

----------


## 1

Sometimes
Will you be busy this weekend?

----------


## L

Traveling home, nearly 3 hour drive, family event and hopefully met a friend to see her new baby

How are you feeling?

----------


## fetisha

Kind of tired, just woke up from nap.

Whats the percentage on your battery from your cell phone?

----------


## 1

100%

Ever lost important computer files?

----------


## Member11

Yes, I lost my tv shows when I formatted the wrong hard drive  ::(: 

Do you watch broadcast tv?

----------


## 1

Not really

Do you hate being called on unexpectedly in class?

----------


## L

Yup, nightmare

Do you drink green tea?

----------


## fetisha

yes but rarely

Do you like spicy foods?

----------


## 1

Yup

Do you prefer cold or warm weather?

----------


## Member11

Cold, definitely cold. Doona is awesome  ::D: 

What are you doing?

----------


## UndercoverAngel

Just got up, kicked the vacuum cleaner at the bottom of the stairs, split my toe nail in half, bleeding all over :O_O:  So, I am tending to my hurt toe.

What are you doing?

----------


## L

I was meant to have a productive say but I woke up sick. I need to get my Shiite together tomorrow so I guess I have trying to plan my tomorrow. 

Do you often get a cold?

----------


## UndercoverAngel

Very rare that I get sick. But I do have allergies that I deal with on a daily basis.

Do you like to wear cologne/perfume?

----------


## fetisha

nope

are you a short sleeper?

----------


## L

I guess I am, I don't sleep in long on my days off and I can't catch up on sleep

Doing anything fun tomorrow?

----------


## Member11

Not sure yet

What did you last eat?

----------


## 500yardsoffoulne

> Not sure yet
> 
> What did you last eat?



I ate "chaat" coz its Eid today...now its ur job to figure out what chaat is  

Do you like parkour?


Sent from my SM-G531H using Tapatalk

----------


## Member11

It's not for me

What did you last worry about?

----------


## L

The phone ringing at work

Where are you?

----------


## fetisha

In my house

What are you doing now?

----------


## Member11

Coding

What are you going to do next?

----------


## 1

Get some shut eye

Would you move to a different country?

----------


## Member11

Nope, not really

Have you been overseas?

----------


## 1

No

Do you like the area you currently live in?

----------


## L

It suits my current situation, it could be better. 

Do you like cuddly toys?

----------


## Member11

Yes!

Do you like cuddles?

----------


## 1

Yup

Have you ever dropped a bowl of cereal?

----------


## Member11

Nope

What do you eat for breakfast?

----------


## L

Some form of eggs and lots of water

What did you last eat?

----------


## Member11

Nachos! I want to be a nacho man  ::D: 

When was the last time you went to the bathroom?

----------


## fetisha

just a minute ago

what made you join this site?

----------


## Member11

To help make a forum that actually cares about members, not about profits

What was your last thought?

----------


## fetisha

I'm such a hypochondriac 

 What kind of music do you like?

----------


## Member11

Anything except jazz and classical

What was the last thing you used?

----------


## 1

The computer

Do you prefer to go for a walk in the mornings?

----------


## Member11

Nah, I sleep in...

What's your least favourite colour?

----------


## fetisha

red

Do you like the beach?

----------


## 1

Yup

Have you ever failed a final exam in school?

----------


## Member11

Nope, I was an AB student

Did you hate going to school?

----------


## fetisha

yes

Do you believe aliens exist?

----------


## Member11

Yes, but I don't think they will come to earth

What was the last illegal thing you have done?

----------


## L

Mmmmm.....not sure tbh

How will you be spending christmas?

----------


## 1

Probably at home with family

Have you ever had an awful teacher?

----------


## fetisha

yes

what did you eat for breakfast?

----------


## L

Not always

Are you eating?

----------


## fetisha

nothing now but vitamins

what type of movies do you like?

----------


## Member11

Comedies and thrillers mostly.

What did you last watched?

----------


## fetisha

a clip of one of my favorite comedy movies from the 90s

Do you like snow?

----------


## 1

It's alright

Have you ever shoplifted?

----------


## fetisha

yes >_<

Do you get full fast when you eat?

----------


## 1

No

When was the last time you went to the beach?

----------


## fetisha

July of 2015

whats your favorite landscape?

----------


## Lunaire

I love forests. Especially ones with redwoods. :)

When was the last time you felt like a kid again?

----------


## L

Today I watched the "Late Late Toy Show"....it is an Irish show were they show all the toys for children to see for Christmas. It is really cute to see all the kids and stuff

Have you put up your Christmas Tree?

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

My mom did.

What app do you use most on your phone?

----------


## fetisha

youtube

Do you wake up super early or super late in the day?

----------


## 1

Usually around 9:00, but lately I've been waking up couple of hours earlier than that.

Do you dislike insects?

----------


## fetisha

yes, mainly cock coaches and water bugs

Do you prefer to live in a house or apartment?

----------


## orb

House.

Do you like where you live?

----------


## 1

Sure,I don't mind it..nice & quiet

Do you have an Xmas tree yet?

----------


## fetisha

I don't think so..

Do you take naps during the day?

----------


## 1

Sometimes

Do you go for walks past midnight?

----------


## fetisha

nope

what did you eat for lunch?

----------


## Member11

My pasta meal on a taco, yummy!  ::): 

What did you eat for dinner?

----------


## L

I had stew

What did you last drink?

----------


## 1

H2o

When was the last time you swam in a pool?

----------


## fetisha

july of this year

Do you get super hungry around bedtime?

----------


## 1

No

Do you know how to preform CPR?

----------


## fetisha

I think so?

whats your favorite color?

----------


## L

Purple

Whats your favourite type of chocolate?

----------


## fetisha

dark chocolate

what time did you wake up this morning?

----------


## 1

4:30AM

Have you ever been to jail?

----------


## L

nope

What do you mostly do in your spare time?

----------


## 1

Browse the internet

Do you prefer Winter or Spring?

----------


## L

Winter

Mince pie?

----------


## 1

Never tried it..doesn't look too good.

Do you enjoy taking photos of nature?

----------


## Lunaire

Yes I love taking photos of nature!

Would you rather be rich or famous?

----------


## fetisha

rich

what else are you doing right now?

----------


## Otherside

Lying in bed knowing I have to sleep and get up tomorrow and instead doing various different things on my phone. 

What colour is the floor in the room you're currently in?

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## fetisha

no not really...

Did you really like school growing up?

----------


## 1

No

Did you ever had to repeat a grade?

----------


## fetisha

No

Do you believe in mermaids?

----------


## Otherside

No

What was the last book you read?

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## Member11

"Naked Heat" by Richard Castle

What did you last see?

----------


## fetisha

myself in the mirror?

what type of music do you like?

----------


## Member11

Anything, but jazz, country and classical.

What did you last hear?

----------


## orb

Traffic.

What did you last clean?

----------


## fetisha

my bathtub

Whats your favorite soap?

----------


## Member11

Just cheap bar soap

What did you last taste?

----------


## Sagan

Cheap beer.

What city were you born in?

----------


## 1

Nah,never participated in that 

The last time you went for a swim?

----------


## Sagan

Born in dangit

----------


## 1

Are you afraid of the dark?

----------


## fetisha

yes

what time did you wake up this morning?

----------


## Member11

I haven't gone to bed yet and it's 5:40am  :Ninja: 

What time did you fall asleep last night?

----------


## L

ah about 0630am

What is your next adventure??

----------


## Member11

Working out a coding problem.

What did you just do?

----------


## 1

Post on the other threads

Are you taking any classes this semester?

----------


## Member11

Nope

What was the last thing you learnt?

----------


## Cuchculan

The history of Afghanistan.

Do you believe in love at first sight?

----------


## Member11

Nope, I fall in love with a girl's personality.

What do you do last before going to bed?

----------


## Cuchculan

Listened to the radio

What did you have for breakfast?

----------


## 1

Cereal 

Do u sleepwalk and/or sleep talk?

----------


## HoldTheSea

I talk in my sleep but I don't think I've ever sleepwalked, as far as I know.


Do you have kids?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Did you ever smoke weed?

----------


## 1

Nope..never have

Ever been pinched by a crab?

----------


## Cuchculan

No sir 

Ever fall asleep outdoors when you should have been awake?

----------


## anxiouskathie

Yes I have

Have you ever made a creepy face at a kid in a store?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes all the time

Have you ever sang and danced in the shower?

----------


## Member11

Yep, doesn't everyone?  :Tongue: 

When are you're going to sleep?

----------


## Cuchculan

In about 10 hours

When are you getting up?

----------


## anxiouskathie

I wake at 4 a.m.

What do you wear to sleep in?

----------


## Cuchculan

Feck all

Are you a fitness freak?

----------


## anxiouskathie

No, runner freak

What type toothpaste do you use

----------


## Cuchculan

Mint

Do you believe in Ghosts?

----------


## anxiouskathie

Nope 

Do you drink coffee?

----------


## 1

No

Are u afraid of the dark?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you like Winter?

----------


## anxiouskathie

Yes

how much water do you drink each day?

----------


## Cuchculan

About a bottle

Do you like to dance?

----------


## anxiouskathie

Yes

Have you ever been on a bowling league?

----------


## 1

No

Have u ever visited a foreign country?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Have you ever been in hospital for a prolonged amount of time?

----------


## anxiouskathie

Yes, a week for surgery

Do you go to church regularly?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you like debates?

----------


## Member11

Yes, I quite enjoy it  ::): 

Do you like politics?

----------


## Cuchculan

Depends on the country. But I certainly have my political views. 

Do you believe in Life after death?

----------


## anxiouskathie

Nope.  I believe our souls go to heaven but I don't believe we come back as something/someone else

What do you collect?

----------


## 1

Don't really have a collection of anything

Have u ever been caught in a hailstorm?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Did you ever go on the hop from school? ( Not sure of the US term for taken a day off when you are meant to be in school )

----------


## anxiouskathie

Yes, and here its called ditching class

Did you ever drive without a license?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Did you ever walk into a room and forget what you went in for?

----------


## Lunaire

Once or twice but not often. 

If you could remove one thing from existence what would it be?

----------


## Cuchculan

Guns

Do you believe in the power of prayer?

----------


## anxiouskathie

Absolutely

Do you think married women should stay home or work?

----------


## Cuchculan

Home for about 3 years. Then work. 

Should fathers be giving time off work when a new born arrives?

----------


## anxiouskathie

Nope....but I'm old fashioned and believe the woman has the largest role in baby care

Should grandparents be expected to babysit?

----------


## Cuchculan

Not all the time. If you are a mother and father be a mother and father. You didn't have the kid to pass it over to somebody else to look after. The odd time it is fine. Not every day. 

Should people have the right to choose when to die if sick with no chance of getting better?

----------


## anxiouskathie

No.....I am a firm believer in that being the decision of God.  There's a reason He takes us when He does

How many times do you forgive people if they've done you wrong?

----------


## Cuchculan

I would give them a chance. Let them know they done me wrong. If they don't learn and do the same thing again, then it is goodbye from me.

Do you believe in past lives? Like you have lived before.

----------


## anxiouskathie

Nope sure don't. 

Do you believe in ghosts?

----------


## Cuchculan

Coin is in the air. Too many people I know have died and none have ever bothered coming back. Some cases you might see on TV can be explained. Others are harder to explain. When there are a group of strangers who all claim to see the same thing. On the flip side, two people in the same room, one sees something, the other sees nothing. Called the unknown for a good reason. 

Do you think we are alone in the universe? Or is there life out there on some far away planet?

----------


## anxiouskathie

I think we are alone on the earth

When you go to church, do you sing out loud?

----------


## Otherside

I sort of mutter the lyrics quietly. And try not to be noticed. 

What colour is your roof? 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuchculan

Brown slates

Do you think a woman taller than the man makes for a good looking couple?

----------


## L

Tell her to take her heals off - joking - really who cares??

What are your favorite type of M&M's?

----------


## Cuchculan

Don't eat them sadly. 

What season of the year do you prefer best?

----------


## L

Winter

Where i your favourite place?

----------


## Cuchculan

Does my bedroom count? Though you might have heard of the hills of Howth? East coast of the country. Like walking those hills. 

Do you do much reading?

----------


## anxiouskathie

Not a lot

What are your thoughts on polygamy?

----------


## Cuchculan

Can't see how it work out. One is bound to get jealous of the other. Cultures it is used in the men are in control over the women and don't really care that much for them. 

How about sex before marriage? Should people save themselves until after they wed?

----------


## L

Nope - got to find out what that person is like before you commit to them - but i wouldn't look down on someone who had a different view as long as you don't force it on me.

Do you get up early on your days off?

----------


## Cuchculan

Days off is every day. I am self unemployed. But I get up about 5 in the morning. Do my stuff early morning. 

You ever run a road race?

----------


## L

NO

Do you have plans for the future?

----------


## Cuchculan

Not really. Take each day as it comes. Live by the minute. 

Do you think the homeless crisis will ever be solved in non third world countries. If L answering, you can answer for Ireland.

----------


## anxiouskathie

Nope, sure don't....seems folks don't care about their fellow neighbors like they used too.  people have become pretty darned selfish

What do you think about handing out money to men/women standing on roadsides begging?

----------


## L

I never do tbh - I know of a college group that goes out every evening with food and drinks to the homeless I would give them money to support what they are doing.

Do you consider yourself a good person?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes. I never harm anybody at all. Though we can all have our flaws at times. I simply do the best I can in life. 

If you could travel back in time to an era of the past when would you pick and why?

----------


## L

The 1950's - the fashion trends were pretty cool and I would make an amazing house wife  ::D: 

What did you have for breakfast?

----------


## Member11

Bacon sandwich  ::): 

When did you last have a shower?

----------


## Cuchculan

This morning when I left the house. Was kind of pelting down here. apart from that about 6 hours ago. 

Do you believe the moon landing was all a hoax?

----------


## Member11

Nope, it did happen.

How often do you follow the news?

----------


## 1

Pretty much daily

Are u currently saving up money for something a bit expensive?

----------


## Cuchculan

No. But I do at times. 

Have you ever had a secret crush on somebody?

----------


## JamieWAgain

Yes
Is this a yes or no question thread?

----------


## 1

Sometimes 

Are u good at Math?

----------


## JamieWAgain

Bad at math.

what don't you know how to do that you wish you knew how to do?

----------


## Cuchculan

Drive a car

What was the last thought you had before reading this post?

----------


## 1

Oink

Ever fought back against a bully?

----------


## L

no sadly

are you watching something?

----------


## 1

Not at le moment

Do u have a job?

----------


## HoldTheSea

Yes

Do you travel often?

----------


## 1

No,unfortunately 

Ever had a heart attack or stroke?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Ever sleep it out and miss something you were meant to be doing?

----------


## L

not that comes to mind

Do you like cherries?

----------


## 1

They're ok

Are u/were u a picky eater?

----------


## HoldTheSea

Not really, there are a few foods I don't like, but for the most part I will eat anything that's put in front of me and I'll try any food once.


Do you like Dubstep?

----------


## JamieWAgain

I don't know what dubstep is.

If you had to be famous, what would you be famous for?

----------


## Cuchculan

Probably sleeping. No. I would like to think for coming up with a major cure for something. Don't like to see people suffer. 

If you could star in any movie, which movie would it be?

----------


## JamieWAgain

Hmmm...gives this great pause...can I make it up? I'm going to, OK?

A movie about a young woman learning to have confidence in her abilities both as a person and as a musician. She learns to let others hear her music and lives happily ever after. 

Same question to the next person who dares to answer it.

----------


## Cuchculan

Did mean an actual movie. Like Braveheart and the likes. One that was in the cinema. I would go for an old black and white classic. Just love that era. Maybe a Cagney film or something like that. top of the world Ma. 

Same question only a book this time. If you could write yourself into any book, which book would it be?

----------


## 1

Maybe Harry Potter

Ever had a dream where u died?

----------


## L

Thank fully no, I don't really dream anymore.

Ever wake up turned 90? in your bed?

----------


## Cuchculan

What does that even mean? As in twisted about? If so, yes. 

Ever split your head open?

----------


## 1

Yas, but it was just an empty shell tho

Ever robbed a store?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Ever robbed an Orchard? Come on. Every must have done this one.

----------


## Cornholio

No, they robbed me. Made us pay by the weight to pick their fruits when I could go to Costco and get a giant bag of apples for a lot less. 

Do you believe in soul mates?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes. Never found one. But I think they do exist.

How about love at first sight?

----------


## Cornholio

No.

Are you good with children?

----------


## 1

No, I have children for breakfast every morning 

Ever confronted anyone for a particular reason?

----------


## L

Usually not

Ever think a dream really happened?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes. Lucid dreams. Have them all the time.

You believe 13 is unlucky?

----------


## 1

Not at all

Ever seen a ghost?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Ever been in a fight. Fists and the likes?

----------


## 1

Only once

Ever witnessed a car crash?

----------


## L

No, I don't think so

Ever grow your own food?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes. Used to years ago.

Ever climb a mountain?

----------


## L

Many

Ever leave your home country?

----------


## 1

No

Ever accidentally swallowed a bug?

----------


## Cornholio

Nooo

Ever clog a toilet?

----------


## Cuchculan

Only with paper. 

Ever jump out a window of a house?

----------


## 1

Yas, thought I could fly

Ever been friends with a criminal?

----------


## L

Nope

What colour makes you feel warm?

----------


## 1

Blue 

Is there a song that annoys u?

----------


## Cuchculan

Many. Mainly dance and rave music. 

Got any bad habits?

----------


## 1

Tend to procrastinate and waking up late 

The most boring class you ever took?

----------


## Cornholio

Journalism

The teacher was a total bore, I imagine I'd have enjoyed it if we're someone else teaching.

Do you wear a certain color clothing more than any other color?

Sent from Burger World

----------


## 1

Pretty much all I wear are white and grey tshirts

Ever been pulled over by a cop?

----------


## Cornholio

No, not as the driver anyway

Are you interested in an upcoming movies?

Sent from Burger World

----------


## Cuchculan

Not really. Download them as I see them. 

You married?

----------


## L

No

What do you do to keep yourself calm in a stressful situation?

----------


## Cuchculan

Listen to music and sing along. Even when I am out. Wish you were here by Pink Floyd is the song I sing the loudest. Music keeps my mind free. 

You like reading books?

----------


## L

Yeah, very much so. II usually have one on the go..

Do you drink iced tea?

----------


## Cuchculan

Tried it once and hated it. 

What sort of music do you like to listen to?

----------


## Cornholio

All kinds. Most recently, I've been on a Johnny Cash kick.

Have you ever won a contest?

Sent from Burger World

----------


## 1

Did win Bingo once in class, but all I won was a tiny piece of candy

Are u ticklish?

----------


## Cornholio

Very

If times were very tough financially, would you marry for money?

Sent from Burger World

----------


## L

No, I don't think so, but I'm not in that situation so I don't know. 

Do you like coldplay, and why?

----------


## Cornholio

They're okay, I don't really listen to them on my own will. The few songs I've heard, I found to be calming.

Do you care about labels/brand names?


Sent from Burger World

----------


## L

Not too much really. I do like quality but not so much brands. 

Do you like dogs?

----------


## Cuchculan

Love Dogs. Dated a fair few in my time. 

You like red hair?

----------


## 1

Sure I guess

Ever had a stranger touch u inappropriately?

----------


## Cornholio

At a metal concert, oh yeah and a girl in highschool grabbed my boob o.o

Do you like dogs more than cats?



Sent from Burger World

----------


## 1

.-. , and I don't really have a preference, like them both since I have both as pets.

Ever been hit by a car?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Hit by a car as a pedestrian? No, thank God. Hit by a car while driving, yes, but wasn't seriously hurt.

If you won a million dollars but had to give it all away, who would you give it to?

----------


## 1

My Parents 

Ever failed a course in High school or College?

----------


## Cuchculan

No. 

Ever want to really do something badly, but you simply couldn't?

----------


## 1

Wanted to use my Mums credit card to buy stuff

How many hrs of sleep do u usually get?

----------


## Cornholio

Average of 4 hours a night during the week. Weekend is until I feel like waking up.

Do you check the mailbox every day?

Sent from Burger World

----------


## 1

Nope, but I do check my Email often 

Ever walked ur dog or cat only to forget to bring a poo bag?

----------


## Cornholio

Nope, my cat doesn't poop on walks. Just sprays my neighbors bushes  :XD:  (he is neutered, still can spray though)

Ever send an embarassing message to the wrong person?

Sent from Burger World

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Ever pass out?

----------


## 1

A couple of times cuz I was tired 

Are u good at Math?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

You a patriot?

----------


## L

No

Do you sleep enough?

----------


## Cuchculan

Enough for me. Probably not for others. 6 hours on a good night. 

Do you know how to do first aid?

----------


## L

I do 

Can you do CPR?

----------


## Cuchculan

Read about it. Which means nothing at all. Think I would run if a person dropped. Hard to know until it happens. If reading means you can actually do it. 

Abortion, yes or no?

----------


## 1

Not sure 

Are u unemployed at the moment?

----------


## Cuchculan

On disability.

What age range are you in?

----------


## L

Late twenties

Do you like to stand out or blend in?

----------


## Cuchculan

Used to like to stand out and be the centre of attention. Could always hold a crowd. That was in a previous life. These days I blend in. 

Do you like living were you are living?

----------


## L

It is not the worst, I'm moving to the otherside of ireland soon but if I was staying in dublin I wouldnt move from where I am

Do you dance?

----------


## Cuchculan

All the time. Love music. Have my headphones on and I am moving to the music. Can't help myself. Might get some odd looks. But that is what life is all about. 

You a party animal or a stay at home sort of person?

----------


## L

Stay at home kind of person...I don't really go out like that anymore. 

Are you shy?

----------


## 1

Verry 

Do u paint ur toenails?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you bite your nails?

----------


## L

Nope

Do you like to be by the sea?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes. When it is nice out. 

Do you like the wind?

----------


## 1

Yep

Do you own more than one computer?

----------


## Cuchculan

One and a laptop

Is the weather good there today?

----------


## 1

Yep, it's sunny with a bit of fog and wind 

Do u have an fruit tree?

----------


## Cuchculan

Oddly enough I do. A peach tree. 

Do you have a swimming pool?

----------


## Cornholio

Nope

Have you ever baked your own muffins?

Sent from under your bed

----------


## 1

Noe

What was your first job?

----------


## L

shop assistant 

What is your current job or last job?

----------


## Cuchculan

Done gardening for years. Got set up via a garden centre. People bought from them and were given my name and number. Sort of deal we had going at the time. 

Would you like the be the other sex for a day if you could? Male be a female, female be a male.

----------


## L

Sure why not - I would also like my boyfriend to be me for a day but I get to choose the day!

Is there anything that you are looking forward to at the moment?

----------


## 1

The summer time I guess 

Ever cheated on something in school and got caught?

----------


## L

I don't think so....I think I was to afraid to cheat at all really

Do you have a subscription to anything?

----------


## Cuchculan

Not these days. Used to get serial killers and paranormal mags in the post. Folders with them. Still have the full collections. 

What is your biggest fear in life?

----------


## L

That's a loaded question...my biggest...not being in control of my life, being trapped....having someone control me

How do you make your tea?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

For hot tea, boil water, put tea bag(s) in tea cup, seep, done.

For cold tea I have a tea maker. It rocks.

If you could have lunch with anyone, past or present, who would it be and why?

----------


## Cuchculan

Hitler. Just think the man could talk. Was a bastard. Great at holding a crowd. 

One place in the world you would love to visit?

----------


## 1

Japan

Ever been pushed into a pool?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Ever cut yourself and needed stitches?

----------


## L

Yes 

When are you at your best?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Evenings. I'm just not a morning person. At all.

What's the most impulsive, craziest thing you've done lately?

----------


## Cuchculan

Feck all really. Not as mad as I once was. Years ago I didn't come home for a whole week. Wasn't even missed. LOL

What is the last song you heard on the radio?

----------


## L

Not the radio but The Sound of Music is on here at work.

How are you feeling at the moment?

----------


## Cuchculan

Bit tired. I will get through the day. Hate when it rains and you can't go really go out. Not bad for an agoraphobic. Wanting to go out. But cleaned the upstairs rooms, hall, stairs and landing. Just to do something. 

What are your plans for the day?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Clean up my apartment, do laundry. Figure out what to get mom for mother's day. Meet up with family at a restaurant to celebrate. I'm anxious about that. Come home and binge watch Orange Is The New Black, I'm on season three and I'm addicted lol.

Do you have plans for mother's day?

----------


## Cuchculan

Mother's day is in March here in Ireland. So well over and done with. Spoil the mother every day of the week anyway. 

What, in your opinion, is acceptable punishment for kids? For example, smacking, the bold step, games console removed from them. Which is right and which is wrong?

----------


## L

Physical punishment I dont think is right such as slapping. I would look at a reward and removal system. I also like theto naught step....but I don't have children so I don't know

Do you read and if so what type of books?

----------


## Cuchculan

I read a lot. Mix and match. Reading a book called ' The Afghan ' at the moment. Think a lot of books are terrorist based these days. Trying to play on human fears. I do read non fiction too. History of various countries. Conflicts and the likes. On which I have a web site. 

Do you believe in life after death?

----------


## L

No

Do you like spicy foods?

----------


## Cuchculan

Hate them. Picky food eater. 

Do you eat for hunger or for comfort? ( Or Both )

----------


## JamieWAgain

Both. 
Boat or plane

----------


## Cuchculan

Boat

----------


## Cuchculan

I forgot the question and the forum is acting up again. Not letting me see my posts and not letting me edit the post. So next question.

Would you wear fur or are you against that sort of thing?

----------


## 1

Probably would wear it

What type of natural disasters does ur area usually get?

----------


## Cuchculan

None. We are lucky in that respect. Odd bomb scare over the years. 

What you up to today?

----------


## L

Just in from work, now I must shower, cook lunch for tomorrow and sleep...

What is something you love that others find weird?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

The beach. That may not sound too strange, but I loooove the beach. One of these days I'm going to buy an RV, and I'm going to live on the beach. It's a strange obsession I've had since I was a little kid. I think I was a fisherman (or a fish) in a past life or something lol.

What's a huge deal breaker for you when it comes to a partner?

----------


## L

Smoking

What do you wear in bed sleeping?

----------


## 1

Jammies and a T-Shirt 

Ever worked in customer service?

----------


## L

No, for that I am thankful

Do you sleep well??

----------


## 1

Sometimes

Ever been on a movie set?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes. Few movies made in this area. 

Ever been in a fire?

----------


## L

Not directly. 

What is yoursomething favourite cocktail?

----------


## Cuchculan

Non drinker. They call me The Pope. 

1915415_224580395099_3282394_n.jpg

Have you got any odd habits you wish to share with us?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

I save things. Ticket stubs. Pictures, of course. Wrist bands. Post cards. Field passes. I'm just strange that way lol. All of it goes on a huge bulletin board I have above my desk. I have pictures there, memories there from 35 years ago, from when I was 11 years old, and some from last month. I have a picture on it of my first gf, when I was 12 years old. Lots of pictures of my kids oc. That bulletin board is like a snapshot of my life, of my whole world, of everyone I've ever loved. I'm out of room  ::):  I have stuff pinned on the borders, and now on the wall.

What is your biggest regret?

----------


## Cuchculan

I suppose not getting help for my issues when things first began. Complicated with myself. I just got on with life. Should have gotten help for something at a certain time. Thus problems arose about five years later and here we are today. 

Are you a saver or a spender?

----------


## L

Spender...I try save some but I'm not grear tbh

Do you have many friends?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

A few. My ex-wife will always be my friend even though I think she has serious fucking issues. And I'd never be with her again. I have a friend from work, another client manager, that I talk to from time to time. We used to call each other every now and then. I have a friend from SAS that I've met, that I consider a friend. We've met up a few times. And one I've never actually met irl, that I'd like to meet.

Do you have any regrets when it comes to friends? Anyone you wish you'd really rather not met? Or went a different course with? (unfortunately there are people out there like that)

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes. Only one person who I met and let slip away.

Ever do something really bad on another person?

----------


## 1

Nothing extreme or anything no

Do u feel self conscious working out in public?

----------


## Cuchculan

Can't say I do. No. 

What do you do on a rainy day?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Play video games. Or read. If I'm with my kids we play games, card games usually.

Do you like the beach, and if so, when's the last time you went?

----------


## L

I like the beach - it doesn't get sunny enough here to go swimming and lie out (well it does but the better be prepared and fast)
I love the sea ans go walking by the pier all the time 

Do you keep a diary?

----------


## Cuchculan

About 20 of them. Was a fast track way for a therapist to get to understand my condition once. Let her read a lot of them. 

Do you listen to the radio much?

----------


## L

Always in the car

Do you spend your time wisely?

----------


## Cuchculan

Most of it. I read. I garden. I listen to music. What is wise to one person might not be wise to another person. 

You could go back to any moment in history. Where and why?

----------


## JamieWAgain

Early to mid 1900's on Nantucket Island because the men would go off to sea on their whaling ships and the women would stay and run their shops on Petticoat Row. It is a time that in my imagination was very romantical. Widow's walks, candle making, fog, wildflowers, one room school houses and letter writing.
I've made up whole stories both on paper and in my imagination. 

Beach or pool? (Sorry not more interesting)

----------


## L

Both, but for different reasons. I love swimming lengths but I also love walking by the sea

Who did you look up to as a kid?

----------


## Cuchculan

Everybody because I was so small. LMAO. Boom Boom. Big bro was always the one I wanted to be like. 

How old were you when you had your first kiss?

----------


## 1

22 

Ever pass out in public?

----------


## L

I've never passed out

Do you watch the Eurovision?

----------


## Cuchculan

No. It is pure rubbish. Has changed since I was a kid. Bring back Johnny Logan I say. 

Ever just cry? No reason at all.

----------


## L

No, it takes deep sadness for me to cry.

Ever take part in a musical or play?

----------


## L

> No. It is pure rubbish. Has changed since I was a kid. Bring back Johnny Logan I.



I'm catching up on it now. I love it, weirdness and all  ::):  I don't watch it for ireland as that's not happening.

----------


## Cuchculan

Ireland didn't want to host it years ago so began to send dud singers. Now it is all bloc voting. Our days are long since gone. I say send a trad band singing a Gaelic song. Might get us a winner. Instead of pop rubbish.

Oliver, when I was a young kid. Laughs.

Do you think Ireland should be on European time instead of GMT? Thus the days would be brighter for longer. No putting clocks back in Winter. Just leave them be.

----------


## L

Makes no difference to me tbh

Do you think you were born in the right era?

----------


## 1

Yep

Do u swim in the ocean?

----------


## Cornholio

Not much, I'll go up to my thighs or waist. Rarely will I go in deep enough to actually swim.

Do you daydream a lot?

Sent from under your bed

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Occasionally. I daydream sometimes about my crush(es). I have a couple. I'm just a male ho I guess, what can I say, I'm a manwhore. I have a crush on a girl I used to work with. We talk sometimes, but meh, nothing is ever going to happen with that. I have a small crush on my boss's boss, but ffs that's never going to go anywhere, my chances are about 0% there. I have a big, huge crush lately on one of the store managers at one of my stores. My God that woman is fine, she is the definition of fine. Oh my God it kills me to even go into that store. But I think she's taken, and she's slightly out of my league. I hate that expression. But, it's true. She breaks hearts left and right, she is a cutie. I seem to choose to have crushes, like women that are impossible for me to ever get with. And I know why I do that. We've gone over it in therapy lmao.

Do you have a crush right now?

----------


## L

I have a boyfriend of 5 years...there are a few cute doctors in thethe hospital I work in but it's more that they are aesthetically pleasing to the eye.

What time do you get up in the morning?

----------


## Cuchculan

5 each morning. 

Is there anything you would like to see banned from life?

----------


## 1

Caviar 

Can u operate a forklift?

----------


## Cornholio

No but I'd like to try lol

Do you have a favorite dance move?

Sent from under your bed

----------


## Cuchculan

What exactly is a dance movie? Grease was a classic film. Songs and dance in it. Nothing like Step Up which might be what you mean. That was a real dance movie. First one was pretty good too. 

So you been watching 13 reasons why? Maybe watched the whole thing. I play catch up. Opinions on it without spoilers.

----------


## Cornholio

> What exactly is a dance movie? Grease was a classic film. Songs and dance in it. Nothing like Step Up which might be what you mean. That was a real dance movie. First one was pretty good too. 
> 
> So you been watching 13 reasons why? Maybe watched the whole thing. I play catch up. Opinions on it without spoilers.



Not movie, move  :XD: 

And no, I don't watch that

Sent from under your bed

----------


## 1

U forgot to ask a question duude 

Did u major in anything in College?

----------


## Cuchculan

Dance move. Who does she think I am. LOL. I would love the Tango. Always looks good. 

No to the next question as well. 

Have you got a degree in anything?

----------


## 1

Nope

Ever had a near death experience?

----------


## L

Nope

Do you drive and if yes, what?

----------


## Cornholio

Have a permit, license in July. Already have car though. Jeep Grand Cherokee.

Would you want be a highschool teacher? 

Sent from under your bed

----------


## 1

Nope

Ever woken up on the floor in your room?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Yes, lol. Back in my drug days, party days. Yep.

Ever woken up with someone and not been able to remember her (or his) name?

----------


## Cornholio

Nope

Have you ever held a tarantula?

Sent from under your bed

----------


## L

nope

Are you following a tv serious at the moment?

----------


## 1

TV Shows then No, just re watching mostly old shows 

Do u read any comic books?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Did you like maths in school?

----------


## 1

It's alright I guess

Ever failed a class?

----------


## Cuchculan

Don't work like that over here. So No.

You like reality TV?

----------


## L

Nope nope nope

What do you eat for breakfast?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Usually I skip it. I realize they say it's not good for you to do that, but I'm just not a morning person and the thought of a big meal is just....no, no way. I usually drink a diet coke or occasionally a coffee, and I'm good to go.

What's the last junk food you ate?

----------


## L

I hate a bag of crisps last night

What is the last compliment you got?

----------


## Cuchculan

Honestly I have no idea at all. Most probably about fixing something or other. Which I am always doing. Have a knack for fixing broken things. Be it lawn mowers or smaller items. 

Where can you see yourself in ten years from now?

----------


## L

Be going on 37, I'd like to have my home and children, have my own business set up and be happy in life...wishful thinking 

Do you eat a lot of chocolate?

----------


## Cuchculan

Not that much at all. Have a brother who works making chocolate. Of all things. Not a big fan though. Odd bit here and there. 

You can jump into any book or movie. Which one and why?

----------


## Cornholio

Harry Potter, lol.

Because MAGIC. And maybe I could save a few characters  ::'(: 

Have you ever faxed anything?



Sent from under your bed

----------


## 1

Never have 

Ever done anything embarrassing in public?

----------


## Cuchculan

Nothing I didn't mean to do. I always liked to do odd shit. LOL

You afraid to look under your bed?

----------


## 1

Nope

Do u prefer going out in the mornings, evenings or at night?

----------


## L

Makes no difference to me.

How do you handle stress?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Depends on what kind. If it gets really overwhelming (like at work sometimes) I'll just take a long break. A two hour lunch. **** it. It's not worth my sanity or my health. I'll just step away for a little while, calm down, then go back to it.

Did you have a "boogie man" when you were little? I was afraid there was a monster in my closet. Seriously. What was yours?

----------


## 1

For me it was the dark mostly. Used to think that something would pop out so I'd run up those stairs fast!

Ever caught somebody looking through your things?

----------


## Cuchculan

Have a brother who likes to have a look around.

Ever been caught out in a bad storm?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Yeah, I didn't evacuate for Hurricane Ike. I stayed with some family and we rode it out. Gotta say, that was pretty scary at times.
Caught outside in a storm? Yeah, plenty of times. Once on purpose, me and my ex-wife made out on the back patio during a storm once.

Have you ever kissed in the rain?

----------


## Cuchculan

I am sure I have at some point in time. 

Ever mistake one person for another person. Wave and then cop on and think ' [BEEP] '. LOL

----------


## 1

Mhm

Ever ran away from the cops?

----------


## L

Lol only in video games.

Ever lie to the person closest to you?

----------


## Cuchculan

Never. Or am I lying? 

Ever take sweets from the pick a mix thing in the shops years ago? As in just eat without paying.

----------


## 1

Nope,never have done that

Ever been on a diet?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

You ever sleep?

----------


## L

I am a vampire

Do you cook? If so whatsr your favourite?

----------


## Cuchculan

Cook? How do you do that? LOL. Beans on toast al le cart in my best dish. 

Junkies. What you make of them. Illness or self made problem they can live with for all you care?

----------


## L

Society's ugly circle to a point. I don't know if I can say illness but I don't see it as 100% a single persons fault

Do you do nice things for yourself?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Not very often, at all. My ex wife, and a gf, and a FWB I saw after my divorce all say I'm not very materialistic lmao. I play golf but tbh, that came about because of work, mostly. I like it, but, aside from that I really don't. My boss even said "InvisibleGuy, you can afford to get more cable at your house, and better cell phone service, we're going to pay for it" lol, since I office from home, but I just haven't. I finally upgraded to better tv. I just don't do nice things for myself very often, at all.

Where do you think the perfect honeymoon would be? And with whom?

----------


## Cuchculan

I have no idea with whom it would be. I would like a place like out Mongolia. The whole tradition is amazing. 

Back in time and stop one event, Which one would you stop?

----------


## 1

Stop myself from failing school

Do u know how to knit?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you know how to roll cigarettes?

----------


## L

I do not and i have never tried either

Ever sing for other people?

----------


## Cuchculan

Only Family at Christmas. 

Ever loved and lost?

----------


## L

I had a friend that I loved (as a friend). When he met this girls and she became his girlfriend she asked him not to talk to me anymore. When he said this to me I told him it was okay (he said to me he didn't want to choose). I deleted him from all talking platforms and never made contact again. I knew he liked this girl and he had really low self esteem (I met him on another anxiety website). he was from Ireland too and we has met up a few times. He pretty much saved my life when I was at my lowest, I still think about him from time to time and really hope his life is going well! I feel heart broken thinking about it to be honest.  

Do you take an vitamins?

----------


## Cuchculan

Not a vitamin taker at all. Milk? Meant to be good for you. Apart from that I take nothing at all. 

Do you like to write?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Nah. I sort of have a journal I keep lol. Like a diary I guess, that I write in from time to time. I used to get all A's in my English classes in hs and in the ones I had to take in college...my hs English teachers would always pick my essays and sometimes read them out loud, it was embarrassing as hell. Eventually I started turning in boring essays with all kinds of grammatical errors and no real content on purpose, I hated having my papers read out loud. And, I love to read but I really don't like writing....the whole process just drains me, it's just not much fun for me.

What's one of the craziest, most spontaneous things you've ever done?

----------


## L

Mmm....I don't know...
Got my nose pierced one day with little thought to it 

What did you have for dinner?

----------


## 1

Haven't had dinner yet

What's going on this weekend, any plans?

----------


## Skippy

I have performance on Saturday, but other than that, just going to take it easy n' stay in with my guy. Hoping to travel to Revelstoke with him again soon and wish that was this weekend... :E 

What do ya think of Lillacs? Nice?

----------


## L

The Colour or flower? I like them, pretty colour  ::): 

What made you feel a little better today?

----------


## Cuchculan

Am only just up. The sun is shining. Always a good thing in Ireland. 

Any plans for the weekend?

----------


## 1

Nah..as usual

When was the last time that u had to pull an all nighter?

----------


## Cuchculan

10 years or so ago. Long time back

Ever needed stitches?

----------


## L

Yes, I painted this stained glass project in school once....I tripped with it and it cut my arm, have a scar from it now

Ever have to go to a&e?

----------


## Cuchculan

Coughing blood up once. Had to have it all checked out. They found nothing at all. Said an infection. Not happened again since then. 

Ever just feel happy. For no real reason at all?

----------


## L

Yeah, I miss that feeling. I used to have it a lot. Im working on but it's hard. Life is hard.

Do you look after your physical health?

----------


## Cuchculan

Do my best. Garden a lot. Walk a lot. Cycle. But I do smoke. 

Do you watch much TV?

----------


## 1

Not much anymore 

Do u like to paint?

----------


## Cuchculan

Hate it. The smell of paint is horrible. 

Do you collect anything?

----------


## L

Not really. 

Do anything stupid today?

----------


## 1

Not yet

Are u claustrophobic?

----------


## L

Nope

What's the last thing you watched?

----------


## Cuchculan

Trainspotting 2

Is there a meaning to life?

----------


## L

I don't know. I used to think we should give our own lives meaning but I dont know anymore. Is there a reason I find myself in the situation I am in....is it to teach me something...It's cruel

Do you live comfortable?

----------


## 1

Yup..perhaps a bit too comfortable 

Ever gone over your credit/debit card spending limit?

----------


## Cuchculan

honestly I never buy unless I have the money. That way I never owe. Great saver of money too. Tend to put it aside and have then simply had a few hundred in the room here to buy something I might want. 

Music now. Songs in adds and films. Do you think they sound better in the films and ads? Might not be a song you would like as a rule. You hear it in a film. Does that change the way you hear it?

----------


## L

Often yes. When you hear something over and over you either grow to love or hate it. They always pick the best part to.

When did you last cry?

----------


## Cuchculan

When my dad died. That was about 13 years ago. Didn't even cry that much then. Few tears and that was it. 

Do you believe life on earth was just a freak accident or designed by nature or a higher power?

----------


## L

Freak accident. 

What type of shoes do you wear?

----------


## Cuchculan

Doc Martin boots ( 14 hole ), Loafers and Chelsea boots. 

What is your idea of fun?

----------


## L

Going for a hike on a good clear but not overly sunny day.

How do you like your coffee??

----------


## Cuchculan

Milk and two sugar. You making?

Should Ireland ever be united or would it lead to more trouble? If not L answering this post, hard luck. LOL

----------


## L

I'd love it but don't know is it worth it

Where are you right now?

----------


## 1

Somewhere 

What's one thing that annoys u?

----------


## L

people that do not pull their weight  at work

What is bothering you?

----------


## Cuchculan

Nothing at all right now. Still early in the day. Give it time. 

You enjoying the weather?

----------


## 1

Eh don't mind it at the moment

Are u looking forward to summer?

----------


## Cuchculan

Summer in Ireland only means the rain gets warmer. I like the brighter days. 

What time is it there?

----------


## L

,1755hrs

Do youyou have a tattoo??

----------


## Cuchculan

No. Not as of yet. But who knows what the future holds. 

You have any piercings?

----------


## L

Yup 2 on one ear, 4 on the other and my nose

Plans for tomorrow?

----------


## Cuchculan

Depends on the weather. Garden has to be done. If it is dry enough. Have to pick up medication this week as well. One or the other. 

Other than this forum, what else do you do on the net?

----------


## 1

Watch YouTube videos

Ever had to go to court?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes. Not paying train charge. Took a year to get to court and was quickly thrown out by the judge. I was asked how I pleaded. Said ' Not guilty '. The train inspector has to say if it was me or not and he said he never saw me before. The judge thanked me for showing up. Said someone must have given my name and address. That it happens a lot. I am on disability payment and have a free travel pass. 

Ever in a police car?

----------


## L

Nope

How do you sleep?

----------


## 1

Like a corpse 

How many countries have u been to?

----------


## L

Mmmmm.....about 9

Do you like to travel?

----------


## 1

Yup

What is the oldest recorded personal footage that u own?

----------


## Cuchculan

We are a family who always took pictures only. Some when I was less than 1 years old. Right up to the modern day. No actual video footage or anything like that. 

How far back can you trace your family history?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

As far as I know....my great, great, great, great paternal grandfather. My maternal great grandmother really got into genealogy and I think she went a lot further back than that, but I'm not sure.

Do you have any family members you just cannot stand to even be around? If so, who and why?

----------


## Cuchculan

No. Our family get on well. Probably because we don't see that much of each other. LOL 

There is a bench in front of you. You can sit for half an hour with one person. Who would you sit with and why? Can be dead or alive.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

> There is a bench in front of you. You can sit for half an hour with one person. Who would you sit with and why? Can be dead or alive.



That's a tough one. Tbh, I'd probably choose my gf, the one that took her own life five years ago. I'd give anything to have another 30 minutes with her. To hug her, hold her, kiss her again.

Other choices would be....Idk....Shakespeare, Socrates, Einstein lol? Maybe Malala Yousafzai....that is one brave, courageous young woman.

If you could take back one thing you've done what would it be?

----------


## Cuchculan

Can't say I have done much bad in life. Think there was one girl I let slip away. More pushed her away. Would take that back. 

You got one favourite place you like to go to get away from things?

----------


## L

My Bed

Do you like to dance?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes. Move to the music on my MP3 player even when outside the house. 

Would you turn back time or fast forward time? Choices. Choices.

----------


## L

Em.....turn it back 

do you drink fizzy drinks and if so how much?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

I have a diet coke usually, for breakfast. That's it, that's my bfast. Used to drink fizzy energy drinks but they messed with my anxiety. 

Have you ever been really, really stoned?  So stoned that you had to hold onto the grass to keep from falling off of the earth?

----------


## L

No, I have never been a tiny bit stoned

Do you paint your nails?

----------


## 1

Naw

Do u live alone?

----------


## Cuchculan

No. Mother as well.

You have any dreams you wish would come true?

----------


## L

I have one that will never come true, others that I work on slowly every day...such as having mya own business

Do you wake up early naturally or to an alarm?

----------


## Cuchculan

I wake up at the same time every morning. No alarm needed. 

Scroll back up and answer the last question I asked. You answered the same question I answered. LOL

----------


## L

I changed my answer  :Razz: 

Do you like to be in charge?

----------


## Cuchculan

Used to like it. As in I joined a football team once. With in two years I was running the club. Managing one of the teams whilst playing for them. Just had fresh ideas and loads of new players. Club began to win league titles and cups. Some people hated it. Mainly those that never got a game. I was there to win games, not friends. These days I couldn't care who is in charge of what. Not really involved in much. Has zero effect on me. 

You listen to music outside of the house?

----------


## L

I use my headphone when out and I go to concerts and gigs. 

Are you organised?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes. That is what my mother would say. Bills paid the day I get them. Anything needs to be done I simply do it there and then. Rather than wait a few days. Mr DIY. 

What makes you laugh?

----------


## 1

The dumbest things usually 

The last time u went camping?

----------


## L

Never been camping

Do you have a lot of anything?

----------


## Cuchculan

Years ago. I mean when I was about 12. 

You like walking?

----------


## 1

Yup

What's one embarrassing moment in your life that makes u cringe?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

I'm not going to go into my most embarrassing moments. But I'll give up one...my ex wife pantsed me once, and it was in front of a lot of people. Thank the gods for underwear. 

Have you ever had sex in public (or a really inappropriate place)?

----------


## L

Car. Oh and living area of my boyfriend's shared apartment....

Does any part of your body hurt and why?

----------


## 1

Legs due to too much pop

Ever been on a cruise?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Yeah,  last summer, to Cancun, Cozumel & Jamaica.

What's the craziest thing you ever did as a teenager?

----------


## Cuchculan

Probably went out one day and didn't come back for a week. Simply walked back in a week later and asked was my dinner ready. Guess it was more acceptable back then. 

You ever stole anything from a shop?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

^ Lmao

Yes. 

Have you ever stolen someone's heart?  Been the object of unrequited love?

----------


## Cuchculan

Well somebody wanted to be with me but not me with her. Let us just say she was a serial liar. Was with her for a short time. But found out loads of stuff. She must have had four men on the go at one time. I ended it. As you would. But she was not happy with that. Began claiming she was pregnant and other things. I asked for scan image of baby. Never got one because there was no baby. She liked to play the field but hated when a person struck back and pushed her away. Rejection was like a knife in her heart. She wanted to control things. Take away that control and they flip out. Trust me she did exactly that. 

Ever been accused of doing something you never done? Could be small, could be big. Anything at all.

----------


## L

Yup, stealing from my aunt, we don't speak anymore

Do you like flowers?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Yep. I'm allergic to them but I like them. Mostly because my oldest daughter likes them. The first word she ever spoke was flower. Not mama. Not Daddy. Flower. 

What's one of your favorite memories as a kid?

----------


## Cuchculan

Picnic in a park. I was about 3. Nearly 4. Was another family with us. Carefree times. Beautiful weather as well for Ireland. You know how when you are young the day seems to last for ever. Was one of those times. Remember it clearly. 

Can you remember your dreams?

----------


## 1

Sometimes

Ever had someone follow you?

----------


## L

No

Ever work night duty?

----------


## 1

Nope

Ever had someone take advantage of u?

----------


## L

I don't think so....ugh I'm sure they have....

Do you like hugs?

----------


## 1

Yerp, I do

Were u ever part of any clique in school?

----------


## L

No. I did have a group of friends 

How had your day been?

----------


## Cuchculan

Heck too early yo say. Only just starting out. Windy dark day out there. Can't see myself doing much at all. 

One I noticed on other forums was nurses who suffered from health anxiety. Do you think that is the job for such a person? They are bound to come into contact with people who have all sorts of illnesses. Is it healthy for the nurses? Their minds and the likes.

----------


## L

There is more types of nursing than just working with physically sick people. I guedd its very individual and I wouldn't be able to group people.

Are you the type of person to turn up early or late to abe meeting?

----------


## 1

Early..don't like being late

Can u do a backflip?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

What you make of such dogs as pit bulls and the likes? Considering we had another person killed by two of them here in Ireland. Should something be done by way of law and such dogs?

----------


## Lunaire

I don’t believe they should be allowed as pets or continue to be allowed to be bred. They account for far more canine related fatalities than all other breeds combined. 

What is worrying you the most right now?

----------


## Cuchculan

Not a lot really. I am one of those who does first and might worry lately. Nothing on my mind as of late. 

What have you done to keep yourself busy during the pandemic?

----------


## Lunaire

I’ve continued working throughout the pandemic so that takes most of my time. Otherwise video games

Is there anything in your life that has improved since the pandemic?

----------


## Cuchculan

My shopping skills. Have done all the shopping for my mother and picked her pension up. I hate the shops. 

Can you play any time of sport? Or have you.

----------


## Lunaire

Can’t play any kind of sport unless you’re willing to count ‘eSports’, in which case I’m quite decent at Counterstrike. 

Are you working on any goals right now?

----------


## Cuchculan

Not really. Stay healthy. Best I can offer. 

Would you say you are happy in life right now?

----------


## Lunaire

No, but not too bad either. Neutral mostly. 

Do you plan to move in the future?

----------


## Cuchculan

Doubt it. 

Any good at gardening?

----------


## Lunaire

I’m not very knowledgeable but seem to have good luck with growing things. 

If you could change one thing in the world what would it be?

----------


## Cuchculan

The weather in Ireland

Sit for half an hour with anybody no longer living. Who?

----------


## Lunaire

My father 

Is there anything you know which you wish you could unlearn?

----------


## Cuchculan

Everything about anxiety. We learn how things should work to make us feel bad. Thus the anxiety comes on. We didn't know all that, who knows what we would be like. 

Any bad habits?

----------


## Lunaire

Drinking 

If a colony was built on the moon would you live there?

----------


## Cuchculan

Joke? It would be boring because there would be no atmosphere. Boon boom

As you asked me, rural or urban?

----------


## Lunaire

Rural, I’d prefer to live in a small town. 

Do you go to any meetups?

----------


## Cuchculan

No. 

Would you call yourself a friendly person?

----------


## Lunaire

Not really 

Do you keep any secrets from your family?

----------


## Cuchculan

No. Like an open book I am. 

What age was your first real kiss? Not meaning a parent or aunt.

----------


## Lunaire

A girl kissed me in the first grade if that counts? Must have been 6 or 7. 

Do you have any opinions which could be considered extreme?

----------


## Cuchculan

Not really. Been from Ireland we have opinions on the North of Ireland which is still under British rule. 

Ever go to a protest rally?

----------


## Lunaire

Nope 
Least favorite food?

----------


## Cuchculan

Anything hot and spicey.

Are you married?

----------


## Lunaire

No though may as well be. 

What’s your favorite way to reduce stress?

----------


## Cuchculan

Music

How do you handle bad situations?

----------


## Lunaire

I try to think of the most logical way to handle them. 

How much do you smoke?

----------


## Cuchculan

20 a day or so. Never smoke outside the house. So the more I am out, the less I smoke. 

What kind of music do you like?

----------


## Lunaire

Nearly every genre but hip hop and country. Favorite is probably alternative rock. I don’t listen to music much though. 

What types of videos do you watch on the internet?

----------


## Cuchculan

True crime

You ever dance around the house?

----------


## Lunaire

Never. Back problems mean I don’t do unnecessary movements. 

If you were a scientist what field would you want to research?

----------


## Cuchculan

i like Astronomy. Always have done. 

If you could invent something useful, what would you invent something for? In other words maybe something you always thought it would be great to have something to do that for me.

----------


## Lunaire

If we’re ruling out things like a cure for cancer then I’ll pick a robot maid. Would be nice to have something that cleans for you. 

If you could make a single change to one game or film series, what would it be?

----------


## Cuchculan

Some films just never know when to sop. Is a film called Green Street. Great film. Then they made 2 and 3 which were rubbish. So never have 2 and 3. 

You can alter history. What would you alter?

----------


## Lunaire

Tough one. I don’t feel knowledgeable enough on world history to give a good answer. Maybe the burning of Alexander’s library or something else that turned back scientific progress. 

Do you believe you’ve had any paranormal experiences?

----------


## Cuchculan

Love the subject. Few weird things did happen over the years. Like dreaming we were at my arranging my father's funeral, only for him to suddenly die the next day. Was not sick or anything like that. Other similar dreams about others who have also died. Don't think I would class it as paranormal. 

Ever had your heart broken?

----------


## Lunaire

Hope you don’t dream of me dying anytime soon!

Have been heart broken with grief if you can count that. 

Do you wish you were born in a different era?

----------


## Cuchculan

Had punk music and Ska music. Love them both. But would love to have seen earlier eras. Ireland would have been different than the US. Church run country for many years. 

What is your guilty pleasure music wise? Something you listen to that others would laugh at.

----------


## Lunaire

Not really sure. I don’t listen to music often. Maybe some video game soundtracks. 

What do you think your country will be like in the future?

----------


## Cuchculan

Mixed race big time, with a lot of tension between some of the various races. Starting to head that way now. 

Would you dance with the Devil by the pale moon light? ( Bonus point if you can guess the film )

----------


## Lunaire

Didn’t guess it but the internet says this is a Joker quote from a Batman film I haven’t seen asking if you’ve ever seen something that would make you crazy. So probably yes.  ::D: 

Do you think Europe is becoming a better or worse place to live?

----------


## Cuchculan

Like anywhere really. Has its good and bad people. Crime rate can be high at times. Weather is mostly crap. But we love it. 

Do you believe in love at first sight?

----------


## Lunaire

No I don’t. 

Did you celebrate St. Patrick’s day at all?

----------


## Cuchculan

No. Not my sort of thing. 

What music you like to listen to?

----------


## Lunaire

Gave it a while and still don’t listen to music much. 

Best country in the world?

----------


## Cuchculan

Bound to answer with my home country.

Worst country in the world?

----------


## Lunaire

Going to vote Somalia. 

Best movie ever made?

----------


## Cuchculan

Many good films. Love ' Once were Warriors '. Though maybe not the best film ever made. Very hard hitting. Realistic. 

Best book you ever read?

----------


## Lunaire

Not sure. Recall really enjoying 1984 as a kid though. 

Most fun thing you’ve ever done?

----------


## Cuchculan

Easily amused here. LOL Water rides and the likes. 

Ever go skinny dipping?

----------


## Lunaire

Nope

Do you consider yourself nerdy?

----------


## Cuchculan

No. Far from it. Do know a few nerdy things though. 

Is there any type of music you really hate?

----------


## Lunaire

Hip hop

Do you wear glasses?

----------


## Cuchculan

No. Just sunglasses

How often do you get a haircut?

----------


## Lunaire

Every 4-5 months

Do you follow the news?

----------


## Cuchculan

No. 

you any good at a cooking?

----------


## Lunaire

Pretty decent 

Do you ever have bad hair days?

----------


## Cuchculan

Think we all do. 

Do you like bathing?

----------


## Lunaire

Yes, hot water helps with my back pain. 

Do you have any bad habits?

----------


## Cuchculan

Smoking?

Do you believe in telling if you see? Like you see something happening that should not be happening.

----------


## Lunaire

Not sure I understand this one. As in calling the police if you witness a crime?
Believe in it unless it’s a victimless crime. 

What’s your pickiest preference?

----------


## Cuchculan

Has to think about this one as I am not fussed about much in life. Food maybe. Tend to stick with the same types of food. 

First book you ever bought / read?

----------


## Lunaire

Wow I’m really not sure. I think the first book I ever bought on my own was Flowers for Algernon. 

Do you hate mondays?

----------


## Cuchculan

Turning into my day off from all the shopping I do. But as it is the start of a new week it can seem a slow day. 

Would you hitch a lift from a stranger?

----------


## Lunaire

Depends on where I was and how desperate I am but generally no. 

Do you have any long term goals you’re working on?

----------


## Cuchculan

None at all. Boring person. 

Ever ski?

----------


## Lunaire

Never

Do you dislike anything about yourself?

----------


## Cuchculan

Not really. Not a person who cares about such things. 

Tell me a song I should really listen to?

----------


## Flavor

Do you love anyone?

----------


## Cuchculan

Other than my mother? No

You involved with somebody? Spill the beans

----------


## CeltAngel

Yes, for around about seven years, so it's not exactly a secret.  :: 

What was the first thing you remember wanting to be when you were a small child?

----------


## Cuchculan

Crashing a 3 wheeler bike and splitting my head open

You got any special talents you want to share with us?

----------


## Flavor

Not really 

When did you stop believing in Santa?

----------


## Cuchculan

No idea of the age. My mother told me to come shopping with her for the Christmas presents. Her way of letting me know. 

Do you believe in life after death?

----------


## CeltAngel

Yes.

Did you remember to take out the trash?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Are you a roayalist?

----------


## CeltAngel

No, I think my family would kill me if I were.  :: 

What is the best live music you've ever seen?

----------


## Cuchculan

Irish band. An emotional Fish. Amazing band. 

Do you believe in love at first sight?

----------


## CeltAngel

No, and that sucks. I used to be very romantic, but I had my belief in all that battered out of me over time. *sigh*

Are you a calm person by nature?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes. Very calm. ( Hope things are better for you these days )

Do you believe in ghosts?

----------


## CeltAngel

I used to.... Now I don't know. The metaphorical ones though.... Ugh.

Do you believe things will get better? (Take that question as you will - I think I'm slipping into a depressive mood)

----------


## Flavor

I'm also depressed so I don't want to answer  ::(:  

Do you like to bake?

----------


## Cuchculan

Can be fun

Do you get out much?

----------


## Bean the Mean

no 

do you eat oily foods a lot

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you jog?

----------


## CeltAngel

Not since my athletic days.

What's the strangest place you've slept in?

----------


## Cuchculan

Half in and half out of a porch off a house

Can you horse ride?

----------


## CeltAngel

That sounds impressive.  :: 

No. I've been on a couple of horses, but had to be led around rather than riding independently.

Ever ridden a motorcycle?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes. Was shown how to and got there come the end of the day

Soft music or heavy music?

----------


## CeltAngel

Both. I have a really extensive collection that spans a pretty broad range of sounds. It's all about what is appropriate for my mood.  ::): 

Have you been overseas?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Do you collect anything?

----------


## CeltAngel

I used to collect CDs, I suppose. Trying to purge the collection a little. There's a lot of stuff I don't really have the time or passion for anymore.

How are you feeling today?

----------


## Cuchculan

Who knows yet. Good sleep. So with any luck a good day. 

Nearing your Winter, which is about the same heat as our Summer, you looking forward to it?

----------


## CeltAngel

I LOVE winter. I'm not made for hot or warm weather. I'm in my element when it gets cold. It's not just a rusted-on old goth posture either, it's the truth! In summer, I've got a serious problem with regulating my body temperature. I'm naturally a very warm person.

Same question inverted for you. Are you looking forward to Summer?

----------


## Cuchculan

Means the rain gets warmer. LOL If it picks up it can be nice. Though we are still in lockdown, so little can be done. 

Do you believe in a higher Being? ( Don't mean a pot head high on drugs, we all know they exist )

----------


## CeltAngel

I used to be one of those pot heads.  :: 

I do. I can't claim to know for certain the nature of it, but I do. I'm about 98% sure that the answer doesn't lie in organised religion though.

Can you fluently speak a non-English language?

----------


## Total Eclipse

Not anymore

Can you make waffles?

----------


## CeltAngel

No, but I'm a dab hand when it comes to pancakes.  ::): 

How has your day been?

----------


## Cuchculan

So far, so good. 

The internet. Good idea, bad idea?

----------


## CeltAngel

Strong opinions, mixed opinions. I don't wish to go too far into it though. Not right now anyway.  ::): 

How was dinner?

----------


## cerulean

pretty good. 

How was your breakfast?

----------


## CeltAngel

Fantastic. My partner knows how to spoil me.  :: 

What was the first thing you did when you left/finished school?

----------


## cerulean

still in school but in a deep depression that I just sleep and eat all day 

what did you eat?

----------


## CeltAngel

A mushroom burger with haloumi and a few grated vegetables.

What is your passion in life?

----------


## cerulean

That sounds really good 

I used to have a passion in building things and I've lost that. ಥʖ̯ಥ my other passion is drawing and I can't seem to come up with building idea's or drawings ಥʖ̯ಥ 

Do you like raw mushrooms?

----------


## CeltAngel

I don't mind them. I have a friend whom I like to gross out by eating them raw.

What kind of things do you like to build?

----------


## Cuchculan

Jigsaws. See the pointless thread in the chit chat section. I always add a picture in there. 

Any plans for the day?

----------


## CeltAngel

Day's almost over, Captain. I'm thinking there might be a spot of laying in bed being unable to get to sleep, getting frustrated, getting up, having a smoke, pat the cat for a little, try all over again....

How about yourself? What does this Good Friday bring you?

----------


## Cuchculan

Done the shopping already. Picked up the mother's pension. Bit of reading. Few games. Then back on here. Hope you manage to get some sleep. Few nice dreams. 

Describe Christmas in Australia? Summer. Just sounds odd. Does be Winter here.

----------


## CeltAngel

Well.... in terms of all the commercial stuff, Santa is represented as in the Northern Hemisphere with snow and all that.... But in reality, it's usually a barbecue in the warm weather with family and/or friends, often at a beach or someone's place with a swimming pool. Beers, board shorts, bikinis.... a nice time for all.

If you can't manage that, it's usually dinner at someone's house with an air con and lots of arguing about stupid crap over bog-standard food and me sitting with my brother rolling my eyes at how childish the adults are being... Well, that was a lot of my Christmases growing up.  :: 

How about your Easter, what does that hold in stock for you?

----------


## Cuchculan

Feck all in lockdown. Is when we remember our war dead. The Easter Rising of 1916. Took the British on. Still proud of those people. Hadn't a hope of winning. Still they fought on. 

Last book you read?

----------


## CeltAngel

Norse Mythology by Neil Gaiman.... Well, it's not so much by him, he just kinda tidied up Norse mythology for modern readers. Did a nice job of it too.  ::): 

How are you feeling today?

----------


## Cuchculan

OK. Long week. But isn't every week?

You up early or sleep much?

----------


## CeltAngel

I slept for a big chunk of yesterday through the middle of the day. My sleep cycle is roughly backwards compared to what it should be at the moment.

How much do you sleep on average?

----------


## Cuchculan

7 hours mostly. Not too bad. 

Hot or cold day? Is there such thing as a cold day there? Cold for you.

----------


## CeltAngel

I don't know yet, it's still dark. The forecast says it's going to be warm. There are cold days, but yes, I'm sure that compared to what you're used to very little would seem cold.

What was the first concert you went to?

----------


## Cuchculan

Howard Jones. Big brother took me. Shame of it now. 

First holiday you recall?

----------


## CeltAngel

Howard Jones.... that's a name I haven't heard in a long time.  :: 

My parents used to take me on road trips around the countryside often when I was young. My memories aren't the most clear because it was so long ago, but I did see a lot of this country before I even reached school age. I have very warm, pleasant feelings about it.  ::): 

In this moment, are you content?

----------


## Cuchculan

Aye. Right now I am simply relaxed. 

Life in general. Good for you, bad for you, or a third option, both?

----------


## CeltAngel

Both, but moving slowly towards good in general.

How do you feel about yourself?

----------


## Flavor

Feeling pretty crappy about myself right now. I was suppose to help a family member out and it didn't happen because my depression was so bad I couldn't get out of bed. Sometimes this avoidances is killing me.

What is your day like today?

----------


## CeltAngel

It was nice, but I'm kind of enraged, so..... mixed would be a good way to rate it.

When was the last time you felt like punching the world in it's ugly, stupid face?

----------


## Cuchculan

Who knows. Maybe later. 

You in a bad mood?

----------


## CeltAngel

Yes.

How are you today?

----------


## Cuchculan

Just back from shopping. Day only really starting. Might cut more grass later. 

You tired?

----------


## Flavor

nope slept a lot 

what did you accomplish today?

----------


## Cuchculan

Shopping, gardening. Fixed the over. 

How is your day going?

----------


## CeltAngel

Pretty well. Relaxed, in a good mood, haven't eaten too much. I'd call that a win.

How's the weather?

----------


## Cuchculan

Sunny yesterday. Got the garden done. Will be sunny today as well. 

You sleep any better last night?

----------


## CeltAngel

Got 6 hours, which is more than I've had in a night in about a week. Not perfect, but we're moving in the right direction.  ::): 

Have a good day?

----------


## Cuchculan

Only morning here. Relaxing day I hope.

Any goals for the next few months?

----------


## CeltAngel

* Get my sleep cycle back to normal, maintain it
* Continue losing that bloody Zoloft weight
* Work on more music, especially with the little project I'm about to start with my friend
* Keep this place in the reletively clean state it is and improve it, try to avoid any depressive crashes that derail that.
* Continue to set things up so we can finally move out of this horrible city.

Got any plans for the day?

----------


## Cuchculan

None at all. Hard to make plans when in lockdown. Maybe a bit more gardening. 

Been a goth, is it all black for you?

----------


## CeltAngel

It used to be. I think my wardrobe can still tend a little that way, and my make-up tends to be a tiny bit more dramatic/striking than most women my age (when I actually bother to put it on), but really, you wouldn't know about my goth tendencies or past by just looking at me for the most part. I'm like a stealth or reformed goth these days.  :: 

Ever wear any youth culture fashions back in your younger days? I can imagine you as a punk with a big green mohawk.

----------


## Cuchculan

Used to have the hair that way. Love Ska music too. Settled for the skinhead look. Doc Marten books and shades. 

You got a favourite brand of clothing?

----------


## CeltAngel

Tbh, no. My mother wasn't raised in a normal household and so she was never raised into being a conventional girly girl, so she was not into that sort of stuff and I inherited that from her. I just look for whatever looks good, has a good fit for my body shape and fits within my price range. I'm really not a fancy clothes-pony type.

What is your favourite form of the arts?

----------


## Cuchculan

Likes of Dalhi and his strange artwork. Just love his work. 

If love was a colour, what colour do you think it should be?

----------


## CeltAngel

Red. I may be biased because it is my favourite colour, and I guess it's a pretty traditional take, but to hell with it - It's red. 

What was the first record you owned?

----------


## Cuchculan

The Everly Brothers ' Poor Jenny '. My mother gave it to me. Did see them a few times on their many fairwell concerts many years ago. My mother loved them. 

How many would you smoke in a day?

----------


## CeltAngel

Varies greatly depending my mood, stress levels, era of my life and what substance you're talking about. That said, the answer is usually, "I don't know", no matter variable which you choose.  :: 

Ever been couch-surfing?

----------


## Cuchculan

I think not. Maybe I have and don't know I did it. 

Ever snorkled?

----------


## CeltAngel

Couch surfing is when you sleep at various people's places a lot in a short interval because you don't want to go home for some reason, you can't go home or you don't have got one.

No, I think I'd like to one day.

Do you feel older and wiser?

----------


## Cuchculan

Not at all. Who wants to be older. 

What hour will you be up to?

----------


## CeltAngel

No idea. I think I'm gonna try to head to bed pretty soon.

What's going on in your world?

----------


## Cuchculan

Sun coming and going. Forecast is for snow tomorrow. 4 seasons in one day. Crowded house. 

Are you even tired?

----------


## CeltAngel

Sort of.... It's a hot night and I have trouble sleeping on hot nights. Unfortunately, I'm fairly well adjusted to not much sleep, which is crap because I know my body needs more than it gets.

Do you look forward to snow or is it more of an annoyance than anything?

----------


## Cuchculan

Hate snow. Seems like I hate everything.  ::D: 

Does it ever snow over there?

----------


## CeltAngel

Not where I live. Some places, yes, but in most of this country it simply doesn't snow.

What was for dinner tonight?

----------


## CeCe

dinner will likely be leftover tacos from the night before. what did you have for breakfast?

----------


## CeltAngel

Pikelets. They were fantastic.

Do you enjoy Easter?

----------


## CeCe

Yum. Do you fry them? Nah not really. 

Did you like school growing up?

----------


## Cuchculan

No. Only showed up when I felt like it.

Do you support any causes?

----------


## Flavor

I support the local shop with a cop during the holidays so kids have treats under the tree. 

Do you use bar or liquid soap?

----------


## CeltAngel

Liquid soap.

When you're down, what is your go-to to try to combat that feeling?

----------


## Flavor

I watch old tv shows as I feel they are wholesome and take me out of reality. 

What is your fav tv show?

----------


## CeltAngel

Goodness, that's not something I've thought about in a long time. The most recent thing I liked was Vikings, my favourite growing up was the Simpsons (which has been kinda boring for longer than it was ever really good now), but I haven't really watched TV in a long time.

What kind of music is your favourite?

----------


## Cuchculan

Ska music

Can you sing?

----------


## CeltAngel

If I couldn't, I'm sure I would've been kicked/pelted off stage many times.  :: 

Can you dance?

----------


## Cuchculan

As I walk down the road listening to my music

Would you call yourself a good kisser?

----------


## CeltAngel

I've not had a complaint yet.  :: 

What was your last dream about?

----------


## Cuchculan

Dying. But I was at my own funeral. It was a hoax we were playing on people. Some dream.

What do you do during the day? Meaning you don't seem to sleep much at night. So can't imagine work or anything like that. You would be worn out.

----------


## CeltAngel

I pretty much just exist. I write some music, I do some work around the house, I get depressed and fall asleep (this is one of the things that screws me the most), sometimes I play video games.... Mostly just feel like a useless, worthless, hopeless, lazy shit.

I can't think of a question right now because I was just answering that and now I'm starting to malfunction a little.

----------


## Cuchculan

No worries at all. Any small thing each day is still something you managed to do. Always remember that. You do ten small things a day, reward yourself for at least doing those ten things. Don't see them as nothing at all. Is hard with depression. 

Favourite band

----------


## CeltAngel

I find it hard to choose a favourite band. A lot of music has meant a lot to me.... seen me through some really hard times.

To choose a little handful - Sentenced, Apoptygma Berzerk, Manic Street Preachers, Black Sabbath, Down, Veruca Salt, Bj?rk, In Flames.... There's way more, but those were the first few to come to mind.

Edit: Somehow I left the Smashing Pumpkins out. I haven't really liked any of the stuff they did since they reformed, but they were the most important band in helping me survive my teen years.

You have some favourite music acts?

----------


## Cuchculan

Like all sorts of music. Ska music mainly. The Specials. Madness. The Beat. 
But I grew up with metal heads. So love all the various metal types too. Plus always loved punk music too. 
Older I get the more mellow I get. Jack Johnson and the likes. 

Favourite writer?

----------


## CeltAngel

Goodness.... I don't know. I used to read a lot before I got into my first relationship, but my reading has been pretty scattershot for a long time. Of late, I've been reading translations of Norse Eddas and Sagas. My favourite growing up was always the Saga of the Volsungs.... I read a ton of literary classics when I was in my late teens, early twenties, but I guess the only writers I ever read enough of to be in to were C.S. Lewis and Anne Rice. C.S. Lewis as a child/young teen, Anne Rice when I was in my supergoth period.... But you called it right when you said I'm more into reality than fantasy. As an adult, I've probably read more histories and biographies than I have fiction.

Favourite books?

----------


## Cuchculan

War of the world. Have the original radio recording and the later recording too. 

Anybody you always had a crush on when younger?

----------


## CeltAngel

Lots. Since I already admitted to Tiffani-Amber Thiessen in my blog, I'll pick someone else - Jewel Kilcher, the singer.

How about you? Who was in the dreams that kept you warm on teenage nights?

----------


## Cuchculan

Debbie Harry from Blonde ( Hot )

You own a bible?

----------


## CeltAngel

Debbie was sexy, but for me, I guess she was more someone I looked up to, wanted to be like.

No. I have an e-bible that I've looked at out of curiosity, but no, I've ever owned an actual bible in my life. My ex and I had a bible in the book case, but in classic goth style, it was hollowed out and we kept our weed and paraphenalia in it.

How the bloody hell do you respond so fast?!?!?  ::

----------


## Cuchculan

Experience. Been on forum for years. Speed typist. 

You impressed?

----------


## CeltAngel

I am. I'm a pretty quick typist, but I feel like I'm a grandma slowly pecking away at the keys down here in comparison.

What's your secret? I must know!  ::

----------


## Cuchculan

Computer since I was young. Always typing. No trick. Though slower on a laptop.

You refreshed and ready to go? Don't ask.

----------


## CeltAngel

I am. Since you disappeared from our nightly e-slapfight, I wrote a blog entry, posted it, feel good about it.... Feeling fresh, and a little emotionally tender, but in a good way.

So you make true crime websites, am I right about that?

----------


## Cuchculan

I made one. Link is on my profile page. Others are paranormal and global conflicts. 

You ever try doing something similar. Might give you something to do.

----------


## CeltAngel

I don't know.... I feel like all I have to offer is my thoughts. I'm not sure I could ever commit to making a website on something as I feel like I don't have the in depth knowledge of anything to make anything overly compelling. Yes, I have my music, but I don't know that I really have anything to offer when writing about it that isn't already done to death somewhere else.

Your point is taken though.

What drove you to create your sites other than your obvious interest in those areas?

----------


## Cuchculan

The human mind. Take a serial killer. Why kill? Some do it for pleasure. Some for fun. Some for revenge on family members, taken out on their victims. But to get away with killing for so long? As some leave no trace evidence at all. They know to clean up. Smart people. Our minds want to know more. So I made my site. Adding a few people never heard of before. 

And your own writing? Is it to try and clear up a head full of thoughts?

----------


## CeltAngel

I can agree with you thoughts on the true crime stuff. I used to read a fair bit of that when I was younger. Still do, but I find that too much and it can get emotionally unbearable.

In part, yes. I find so much trouble finding stillness in my head that sometimes getting it out on paper or screen helps. I've been told my whole life that I have writing talent and that I should share it, so I do. I also enjoy using it to be able to connect with others. Connecting with people is such a fulfilling thing for me.... It's essential to life as I feel it. With agoraphobia, unemployment plus the current situation going on, it makes it really hard for me to do that, so the writing is helping in both of those aspects. Plus, it's also just fun. It's cool to create something, get it just the way you want it, look back at it and go "Yes, I made this, and this is awesome".  ::D: 

What is your favourite type of thing to read?

----------


## Cuchculan

Non fiction. Gangland books. Irish gangs. 

Favourite type of film?

----------


## CeltAngel

Very old horror and expressionist films. They have a great mood and atmosphere, they can be like a painting coming to life. Yes, I'm sure I sound pretentious as [BEEP] right now.  :: 

You're closing in on 15K posts. That's mighty impressive. How does it make you feel?

----------


## Cuchculan

Is nothing really. Yes I post in this section a lot. But I do also have a lot of more serious posts from when the forum was once very active before. 

Your best quality?

----------


## Flavor

I'm not sure I have one. 

What do you do during the day?

----------


## Cuchculan

Anything that has to be done. Shop and pay bills and then read and game.

What do you do at night if you can't sleep?

----------


## CeltAngel

Post on silly threads with an amusing Irishman and smoke too much.

Ever have one of those days where all feels right in the world?  ::):

----------


## Wishie

Not lately! 

Ever have strong feelings for anyone?

----------


## CeltAngel

I've been romantically involved with various someones over the span of the last twenty years. I'd be a pretty cold fish if I never had strong feelings for any of them.

What is your passion in life?

----------


## Cuchculan

Can life itself be my passion?

Is there any one thing in the world you would like to see changed?

----------


## CeltAngel

Yes, it can.  ::): 

There are many, many things in the world I'd like to see changed. Sadly, most of the changes that come to mind first that I'd love to see, I can't see how they could be facilitated without actual magic or divine intervention.

How are you today?

----------


## Cuchculan

Only getting started

Did you sleep any last night?

----------


## CeltAngel

Three hours, but I slept through most of the middle of the day yesterday. We'll see how it goes tonight.

What was for breakfast today?

----------


## Cuchculan

Same as yesterday. Wheatabix, cofee and toast

Your fav toy as a kid ( Won't ask your fav toy as an adult  ::D:  )

----------


## CeltAngel

:Tongue: 

My teddy bear. I've had him my whole life, still have him beside me today.

How do you do it? How do you stay on an even keel all the time?

----------


## Cuchculan

Just go with the flow. Never think ahead of the moment you are in right now

Ever have to scroll upwards to see what thread you are in?

----------


## CeltAngel

Yes. Not often, but sometimes I do.

You're a good egg, you know that, right?

----------


## Cuchculan

Thank you.

You ever hear of a book called mind over mood? Worth a read. Or even explore some Buddhism. Lot to learn. And you can learn it too.

----------


## Reno

Never heard of it but will check out 

What is your day like today?

----------


## Cuchculan

Boring as feck

Do anything productive today?

----------


## CeCe

I cleaned my bathroom and kitchen 

Did you do any house chores today?

----------


## Cuchculan

No. Had to shop and cook

You watch any TV today?

----------


## CeCe

no 

You eat any candy today?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do any puzzles today?

----------


## CeltAngel

No, it's been a long time since I did one.

What's happening?

----------


## Cuchculan

Playing games and reading

How you meet your current partner?

----------


## CeltAngel

Work. I was only there for a brief period, but we hit it off to say the least.

What keeps you going?

----------


## Cuchculan

The will to do things. Even small things. 

Ever is hospital?

----------


## CeltAngel

Twice for myself. When I cut off my fingertip as a child, and once when I was having hearing problems as a child. So, I haven't been in a long time for myself. For other people though....

Do you like yourself?

----------


## Cuchculan

I do. Can only be the best version of myself and others can make what they want out of that. 

Have you got a garden?

----------


## CeltAngel

No. Just one sad, lonely little plant. I live in an apartment, and the only external area I have is a balcony I rarely go onto because of the extreme lack of privacy there.

Do you have a plan? Any kind of plan.

----------


## Cuchculan

Not right now. All is pain free. TG.

Any different sort of plans for tomorrow?

----------


## CeltAngel

Do you mean today? Not really. Fight the perpetual inner battle, maybe try to do something useful, get a nap at some time.

Bed time yet?

----------


## Cuchculan

Bed time over and done with now. 

you write much as I slept?

----------


## CeltAngel

No, I sang my [BEEP] off and then slept too.  :: 

You ever have one of those moments that makes you realise that you're actually pretty awesome? I had a few of those today.

----------


## Cuchculan

When I fix things I should not be able to fix. 

Is same sex marriage legal over there?

----------


## CeltAngel

Yes, yes it is.

Ever felt tired and energetic at the same time?

----------


## Cuchculan

Can happen

Ever want to put your mind on erase and just get on with life?

----------


## CeltAngel

God yes.

What's on the agenda for the rest of today?

----------


## Cuchculan

Finish my Aussie book off. Few games. Watch something on you tube. Loads of films on there. 

How about yourself?

----------


## CeltAngel

Watch 80s cartoons with my partner (doing that now) and hopefully relax into sleep and not have some jackass wake me up.

Smoke break?

----------


## Cuchculan

Right now

Food break?

----------


## CeltAngel

I don't just sit around eating all the time!  :: 

When was the last time you went on a date?

----------


## Cuchculan

Never went on a real date. Last 2 people I was with I met via the net. Not dating sites. Just normal chat rooms. Even that is years ago. 

Favourite colour?

----------


## CeltAngel

Red. Suits me well too.  ::): 

What is on your mind in this exact moment?

----------


## Cuchculan

Have a you tube video on. Am laughing. Funny video.

You been getting better sleep lately?

----------


## CeltAngel

I'm living that vampire life. It sucks.

Going to bed soon?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes Dear. LOL

Got any plans to take over the world today?

----------


## CeCe

lots

Do you like potatoes?

----------


## Cuchculan

Irishman must love his spuds.  ::D:  They are nice

Do you ever do anything random?

----------


## Shredder

Asking an Irishman if he likes potatoes is like asking a frog if he has an [BEEP] that is watertight! ::D: 

Anyway to answer the question: I have done random things but mainly back in my younger and bolder days (usually drunk). None of wish I wish to publicly admit at this stage... especially considering we are not in the 18+ section.  It's been awhile since I've done anything random. I miss a bit of bold spontaneity in my life. 

If you could achieve a goal for today, what would you do? (dream big.... it doesn't have to actually be achievable!)

----------


## Cuchculan

Considering I hate the shops, always have done, for the past year I have become the shopper. With Covid and all of that. Finding myself more relaxed in the shops these days. Shows if you do something often enough that you hated, you can become used to it. think my goals over the past year was get through each day, as each day I nearly always had to do things I used to always avoid. The post office was another one. Hate the place. But been paying bills and picking up the mother's pension. Unwanted exposure therapy. I am still in one piece. So today we see what has to be done. Then we go do it. 

Had a choice of any form of transport out there, which one would you pick?

----------


## Flavor

Uber or Lyft, I don't like to drive, or trains, or buses. 

Are you online a lot?

----------


## Cuchculan

Few hours a day only

Favourite brand of clothing?

----------


## Total Eclipse

I don't really have a fav brand, but I guess forever 21 is the closest to my style. 

Do you celebrate any holidays?

----------


## Cuchculan

Not really. They exist. Hate them all. 

Up to anything exciting?

----------


## CeCe

Nope

Does anyone like family guy?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes. Love it. 

Got any special talent?

----------


## CeCe

nope

whats your biggest secret?

----------


## Cuchculan

I am like an open book. I kid you not. Not exactly one for secrets. Does a fear of heights count?

What do you like to do when alone in a house?

----------


## CeCe

watch movies

do you have kids?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Any fears? ( Not anxiety related )

----------


## CeltAngel

I am riddled with fear.... I guess that it's late to be happy. That and that my country may have become a totalitarian hellhole. That's pretty bad too.

How do you feel today?

----------


## Cuchculan

OK. That is right now. See does that change as the day goes along. 

Where you been hiding?

----------


## CeltAngel

In a pit of despair. It's hard to feel good about anything down here these days.... It's very frightening and depressing.

Life treating you well?

----------


## Cuchculan

Well as can be. Country much the same as your own. 

Doing anything exciting?

----------


## Flavor

Dating : D 

Hows your week?

----------


## Total Eclipse

Pretty good!

Have you gone to the dentist lately?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Seen a good film lately?

----------


## Flavor

no 

watch any good tv series?

----------


## Cage

Nopers 

can you walk backwards?

----------


## Cuchculan

I hope so

Can you swim?

----------


## CeCe

yes 

can you dance?

----------


## Cuchculan

Sure I can. 

Last band you seen playing?

----------


## CeCe

Cold play years ago 

Can you ride a bike?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Can you do a hand stand?

----------


## Lunaire

No
Do you prefer pizza warm or cold?

----------


## CeCe

Warm 

Do you like pineapples on your pizza?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you like reading?

----------


## CeCe

yes 

Do you like to make bread?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you like the sun?

----------


## Lunaire

Yes it’s quite nice. Hard to go on without it. 

Do you do anything fun for Halloween?

----------


## Cuchculan

Nothing at all

Do you like role play?

----------


## Lunaire

Used to like dungeons and dragons a long time ago. Don’t have a group that does that anymore though. 

Do you discuss politics with your parents?

----------


## Cuchculan

Never. Discuss it more with Otherside. LOL

Can you draw?

----------


## Lunaire

Yes. Drew this just for you

EADDF1D4-EAEA-42B6-AFA3-AFCD8A33CB4F.jpeg

Do you gamble?

----------


## Otherside

> Yes. Drew this just for you
> 
> Attachment 4917
> 
> Do you gamble?



OMG 

Yes, I do political betting. Am okay at it.

Have you ever skydived?

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuchculan

@Lunaire
 an expert I see. 

Never jumped out of a plane. Never will. 

Do you remember your dreams?

----------


## CeCe

yes

do you journal

----------


## Cuchculan

Not any more.

Do you wax? OUCH

----------


## Lunaire

Nope. Ouch indeed

Do you hate any of your neighbors?

----------


## Cuchculan

One is odd. Ignored us for years and now wants to be our best friend. 

Do you pray to any sort of God?

----------


## Lunaire

No

Do you have any pets?

----------


## Cuchculan

No. Used to. 

Do you like to fly?

----------


## Lunaire

Means to an end. Doesn’t bother me but I only ever do it for work. 

Are you working on any long term projects?

----------


## Cuchculan

None at all. Take things day by day

You watch much TV?

----------


## Lunaire

Never. Either play video games or watch YouTube. 

Are you boycotting anything?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Are you a lover or a fighter?

----------


## Wishie

lover 

are you assertive or submissive?

----------


## Cuchculan

In between I would say

Can you sing?

----------


## Lunaire

Everyone can sing. Now whether or not you’d want to hear it is a different story  :XD: 

Do you eat any particular foods at least once a week?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes. Well same food every day. Kind of boring I know.

Are you in good health?

----------


## Lunaire

I think so. For an American anyways. 

Are you working on any projects right now?

----------


## Cuchculan

None at all. Not yet. 

Do you play card games?

----------


## Lunaire

Occasionally play Cards Against Humanity. 

Is there anything you eat where you have to have a specific brand’s version to enjoy it?

----------


## Cuchculan

Eating wise my foods are the same each day. To me they are perfect for me. 

Ever loved and lost and loved again?

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

Yes. Then lost again. Tumultuous 4 year relationship with the only man I've ever wanted to marry.

What keeps you going these days?

----------


## Cuchculan

Music, jigsaws, books. 

Are you afraid of anything?

----------


## CeltAngel

Many things, but mostly the thoughts in my own head.

Are you a morning or evening person?

----------


## Cuchculan

Morning. Get up about 4 in the morning. Like to shop just as they are opening. Less people, if any, in them. 

Do you like looking at the stars?

----------


## CeltAngel

I do. Anything that involves connecting w/ the natural universe is mana for me.

Do you pray?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

A room 101 option. Room 101 is were you can get can put 1 thing you want to get rid of. What are you putting in room 101?

----------


## CeltAngel

Ooh.... Now, THAT'S a good question.... I can think of a lot of responses to this. Some probably highly inflammatory.... I'll just go with politicians and wannabe politicians.  :: 

How did you sleep last night?

----------


## Cuchculan

On and off. Been like that for a few weeks

First in or first out?

----------


## CeltAngel

First out. I'm not one who tends to waste their time on a dying venture. :/

Ever get the feeling you're not wanted anywhere?

----------


## Cuchculan

Not really. It would depend on your own outlook on life. 

Good or evil?

----------


## CeltAngel

Good. Although I have often felt a drawn towards "dark" things in my life, it was never about true evil. Actually pulling for evil seems counter-productive at best.

What is your next goal in life?

----------


## Cuchculan

Never one for goals. Day by day sort of person. That works out I am happy. 

As a kid, what did you want to be when yu grew up?

----------


## CeltAngel

Well....

First, I wanted to be Debbie Harry, which naturally fed into wanting to be a singer.... But then I wanted to be a tennis player.... honestly, I think it was any kind of musician or athlete.... Or maybe some fiendish combination of both. I gave up the sport thing when I was about 16 and focused on the music thing, which sort of worked out..... ish?

I mean, I didn't become rich or famous or any of that shit, but I did get to realise my artistic desires to an extent and perform on some pretty big stages to large crowds, which was pretty cool. So dream (sort of) achieved? I mean, tbh, I didn't really want the fame.... Money would've been nice, but my biggest regret is actually just not getting to make more than one full length album. I'm working on that atm..... Progress is slow and setbacks are numerous, but it might well happen.  :: 


What do you most commonly think of just before you go to sleep?

----------


## Cuchculan

I do have a radio on. Do hear what is on the radio. That is on my mind as such. As it is talk shows on the radio. Boring really. I would have answered ' you ', but, well, no idea what you look like. Could make something up though. LOL. 

Have you got any kind of rituals / things you do, before you do something during an average day?

----------


## CeltAngel

Not as such, I occasionally offer a bit of a "prayer of gratitude" to my father and the universe while looking at my father's urn.... I guess it's a bit of a ritual, but I don't have a standard daily need to do it or to do it before I do anything in particular.

Is it time to clean your gutters out?

----------


## Cuchculan

Have someone who does that for us. 

If you believe in a God, must you also believe in a Devil?

----------


## CeltAngel

I guess that's down to whatever belief system you partake in, really.

Do you have any membership cards? Are YOU a member?

----------


## Cuchculan

Of what? Fight club? I am not allowed to say. LOL

Hugs or kisses?

----------


## CeltAngel

Depends on the other person's breath and my relationship to them.

Do you like cheese? If so do you have a favourite variety? If not, what planet did you come from?

----------


## Cuchculan

Hate the studd

If you could have one super power, what you pick and why?

----------


## Ironman

Knowing the future.
It would make decision making a lot easier today lol.

Same question.

----------


## Cuchculan

Power to make myself invisible. The fun I could have with that one. 

A limb has to go. Which limb goes?

----------


## Ironman

My left nostril lol
Damned deviated septum.

What was the first word that popped into your head this morning?

----------


## Cuchculan

WOW ! Following a crazy dream I had.

The last thing you ate has to be your name for the next year. What would new name be?

----------


## Ironman

Dorito? lol

What was the last thing you drank?

----------


## Cuchculan

Coffee

Lat game you played?

----------


## Ironman

I am on the Township game that you build and run a farming town.  

What was the last app you used?

----------


## Cuchculan

Not an App user at all. 

Last time you cycled a bike?

----------

